# Raptors 2013/14 Season Discussion Thread



## Porn Player

Finally the season is back with us. I don't know about everybody else, but not having a draft pick sure made this a long offseason, but we can all finally sit back, and enjoy our first Bargnani-free season in many years. 

We can keep all game discussion to this thread, we're probably not active enough to have specific game threads, but if people want them, I will be happy to make them. 

First up, Boston Celtics @ Toronto Raptors (Oct 30 7:00PM TSN 2), and I can see nothing but a big Raptor victory. 

Let's do it for the Fields


----------



## Porn Player

Julyan Stone the big defensive PG got the final spot on the roster.



> The Toronto Raptors announced Saturday they have waived guard Carlos Morais and forward Chris Wright.
> 
> Morais totaled six points and 21 minutes in three preseason games, while Wright tallied 10 points, six rebounds and 26 minutes in five outings.
> 
> The roster now stands at 15.


----------



## Porn Player

Tonight is the night. I am super excited.


----------



## RollWithEm

Just to get you guys a little excited, Jonas is the target of my intense player analysis next week.


----------



## Porn Player

RollWithEm said:


> Just to get you guys a little excited, Jonas is the target of my intense player analysis next week.


This actually has me nervous. The entire league seems to be looking at him and his name is continually put against the MIP projections or the 'breakout' player of the year sweepstakes. It's a lot of a pressure for a very young big man only in his second season, I would rather it was coming next year. 

Regarding your 'intense player analysis', please make it a thread in the forum, we'd love to discuss your thoughts with you and tell you you're wrong, he is the GOAT.


----------



## Porn Player

Great read.



> Masai Ujiri would have liked to make more significant moves to the Toronto Raptors' roster during his first few months on the job, but deals didn't materialize beyond the Andrea Bargnani trade with the New York Knicks.
> 
> “It’s our first time all together,” said Ujiri. “It’s an evaluation time for us.
> 
> “We are still evaluating. I don’t know (about the team). I can’t tell you yet. Maybe after a couple of weeks, I will be able to say.”
> 
> The Raptors are counting on development from Jonas Valanciunas, another step from DeMar DeRozan, and Rudy Gay getting his career back on track.
> 
> “My team is now,” said Ujiri. “My time is now. All I know is now and the future. So they (fans) can start criticizing from today. We’re excited about the season. We’re going to do what’s best for the team and the organization.”


Link


----------



## Porn Player




----------



## ozzzymandius

I was a little concerned at the start. Very poor start on offense and defense!!! But we've recouped and closed the half with a bang on play for 3!! Excellent play by Ross, Derozan and Lowry!! Real nice !!!


----------



## RollWithEm

He plays like crap all game and then does this:






What do you do with this guy?


----------



## Porn Player




----------



## Porn Player

Raptors are undefeated and currently the 2nd seed in the Eastern Conference standings. I'll take it. 

Few concerns surrounding lack of actual play calling by the coaching staff and the utter reliance on one-on-one type basketball, which will come unstuck against better defensive units. Missed FT's are also a concern. 

I like Ross's minutes, Demar's unselfishness, Jonas's post defense, Kyle's decision making, Hansbrough's effort level, and most of all, in the last 2 min, we put our head down and went up 10 and closed it out. 

I'm not yet sure if Jonas is struggling so much because they aren't going to him, of if they're not going to him because he's struggling in practice too. 

Novak is going to be a waste in Toronto without anybody that can drive and kick him the ball. 

Are DeMar and Rudy our 2013/14 version of T-Mac and VC? They should keep us in games all year, even when they're not hot, they just have the natural talent to do so.


----------



## shupioneers1

Hopefully Ujiri and management keep DeMar & Rudy around for the whole season, but I trust Ujiri that he's got us on the right path no matter what he does with this current roster.


----------



## Knick Killer

shupioneers1 said:


> Hopefully Ujiri and management keep DeMar & Rudy around for the whole season, but I trust Ujiri that he's got us on the right path no matter what he does with this current roster.


**** that ship out Rudy Gay for anything you can get in return. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Porn Player

Playing the Champs tonight, big test. 

No Bosh for the Heat after the birth of his baby. Nice chance to take a W we wouldn't usually.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Decent game all around. One thing I didn't see from the Raps in the last two games was the invariable collapse they always showed last year going into the fourth quarter. How many blown leads again?? 
That game against the Bucks was the best I've seen from them in a long while. Even with the Bucks coming back and tying up the game in the fourth, I didn't see that look of failure and loss in their on court body language. Demar had a look on his face that just said "never again" and they went on to recoup and seal the W. 
This game? Well let's admit it, we're just not in their league yet. But with that said, we still played well and competed all the way down to the wire!! Last year Lebron and Wade would have sat out the entire fourth quarter. So while we were still no where near winning ... We made them work and earn it. That's a lot of growth from last year and already says a lot about their state of mind going into this season!! And I think I like it ;-) !!


----------



## Porn Player

Yeah, I can't gripe too much even if there was some things I didn't like (Rudy Gay for the most part) but it was the Miami Heat so we'll look forward to the next game. 

Nice big man game from Jonas.


----------



## Basel

That was nice.


----------



## Porn Player

That was nice indeed. 

I'm getting sick of Casey and his awful rotations, forgot to mention that earlier.


----------



## AllRim

How the fack are we letting Charlotte shoot 57% are the games midway through the 4th.

TRADE EVERYONE


----------



## AllRim

except JV


----------



## ozzzymandius

That was a totally winnable game!! And I'm blaming Casey for the zero effort and for not fouling in the last minute!!! Totally stupid. Why would they let the Cats keep the ball and run the clock down for that last possession?? Then look surprised when they get the ball with less than 2 seconds left!?!?! Is it me? Or was that not just stupid!!!
Ohhh yeah ... I'd like to see Gay traded too if this is all he can do for us :-( 
YUUCKKK !!!


----------



## Porn Player

Simply horrific coaching from Casey. Actually scratch that, the exact problem is he doesn't actually coach or draw up any kind of strategy. 

The Charlotte players came off the court confused and wondering why nobody had fouled them. That is just embarrassing. 

I hate Rudy Gay. I am letdown by Lowry. I am sick of Amir jacking 3 point shots. I hate that we never go to Valanciunas. I want more from DeRozan. I need more from Terrence Ross who seems to think he doesn't need to rebound the basketball when he is on the court. 

In other news, we have Ujiri, so if we hate what is going on, he surely will as well.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Yup!! I second that ^^ All of it!! I usually leave Casey alone but that was just beyond poor. I think his days are numbered now too. Even to where he doesn't finish this last season with us. I'd also trade Lowry - who has never really impressed since day one btw- and I'm pretty sure now that Gay will be gone sooner rather than later too. 

What a miserable, miserable effort that was!! Did anybody really WANT to win that game??
Beyond this little rant, I'm speechless.


----------



## R-Star

Guys, they didn't foul because its an obvious tank job. 

There's no other explanation. Casey is a decent enough coach. But any coach in the NBA would know to foul in that situation.


----------



## shupioneers1

How the hell do you lose to Charlotte??


----------



## AllRim

shupioneers1 said:


> How the hell do you lose to Charlotte??


The same way the other 2 teams lost to them?

And, I going to say that the 92-90 run the Bobcats went on played a pivotal role in the loss


----------



## AllRim

Lets face it, every loss like this gets us closer to blowing it up. So I'm marking this one down in the moral victory cloumn


----------



## Porn Player

I think I might be all aboard the tank...


----------



## R-Star

If Rudy plays some more games like last night it shouldn't be too hard to trade him.


----------



## AllRim

Ya he played fantastic. Too bad everyone else decided to play like shit. Our bench is awful


----------



## Porn Player

R-Star said:


> If Rudy plays some more games like last night it shouldn't be too hard to trade him.


I really hope you're correct. 

Rudy is a fantastic 1v1 player, he is not a team player.


----------



## AllRim

Yikes the jazz are awful


----------



## Porn Player

Anybody that make us look like that.... sucks


----------



## Porn Player




----------



## AllRim

Rockets are going to do to us what we did to the Jazz.


----------



## Porn Player

I hope so.


----------



## ozzzymandius

This is ridiculous!! What a laugh fest ... We've got some pansies on our team and we're heading to the lottery!!


----------



## ozzzymandius

Ok. After the Lowry "blocking" foul call ... I'd have to say the refs are wanting us to get that top pick too!! Refs suck and are robbing us blind!


----------



## ozzzymandius

Ok. Game's still not over but I'll give them props for fighting back and bringing the effort to catch up and make it a respectable affair after all. Still ticked at the lack of effort and focus on offense beforehand though. 

Oh well ... Four minutes left so we'll see what happens.


----------



## R-Star

I was going to make a comment before the game on how I expected a big game from Val since Dwight shy's away from bigs who have a back to the basket, high energy game in the paint. Wishing I did now.

I'm assuming most of Dwights first half dominance came from Val being in foul trouble?


----------



## AllRim

yup


----------



## AllRim

Just getting to watch some bits and pieces at work.....

I'm pissed I didn't DVR this. I thought for sure the Raps were going to get handed


----------



## AllRim

Our starting wings are 15-48. That's yucky


----------



## AllRim

wow Rudy, how about you hit a shot.....**** me just give the ball to someone else


----------



## AllRim

I Love Amir. We better keep him in Raptorland and retire his damn jersey


----------



## ozzzymandius

The one shot Gay does make !!! Can you believe that?!?!? 
This team makes really makes me wonder ...


----------



## AllRim

Lol


----------



## AllRim

I hate this team

LOWRY for 3!!!!!!


----------



## AllRim

Travel on harden common


----------



## AllRim

Lowry for 3 again!!!!


----------



## AllRim

DD should always go to the post


----------



## AllRim

GAAAY and 1


----------



## AllRim

Boooooo bad call for Lowrys 6th foul


----------



## AllRim

Ouch Amir shoulda had that tip in


----------



## AllRim

Gay sucks


----------



## R-Star

Dang. Was hoping you guys would pull this one out.


----------



## ozzzymandius

At least it was entertaining (finally) ... Other than that the effort finally came together. But the key to winning in overtime ... Score and defend and be first out of the gate. Don't play catchup in overtime! Cause it's not gonna work. 

Good job for them anyways.


----------



## AllRim

Definitely did better than I thought we would. Another moral victory, I believe the Raptors have the most moral victories in the history of the nba.


----------



## RollWithEm

AllRim said:


> GAAAY and 1





AllRim said:


> Gay sucks


Fans are great.


----------



## Porn Player

RollWithEm said:


> Fans are great.


Rudy Gay is exactly that type of player.


----------



## AllRim

RollWithEm said:


> Fans are great.


I'm a damn mess during Raptors games


----------



## AllRim

We will blow this lead currently 30-20


----------



## AllRim

This is exactly the game you don't want to see out of the Raptors. My god, we actually look good out there. DD/Gay/Lowry are clicking offensively.

Can they actually hold on???


----------



## ozzzymandius

Wow!!! This team drives me crazzzzy!! Both ways ... ups and downs!!
But WOW!! Gotta love it when we do well like this!!


----------



## Basel

It seems like Jonas is the only one who struggled tonight of the starters.


----------



## AllRim

Basel said:


> It seems like Jonas is the only one who struggled tonight of the starters.


Going up against Gasol is a tough task.


----------



## Porn Player

This is what annoys me this most. We have the talent, they just repeatedly let us down, then every so often, we get a glimpse of the team we should be. 

This inconsistency is on Casey.


----------



## ozzzymandius

I wonder what Ujiri thinks of that inconsistency?? We've had it for years.. well before Casey but how do we fix it? Firm up that identity he was talking about at the beginning of the season. Make them believe and make them walk the line, like life itself depends on it!!


----------



## ozzzymandius

And here we go again..... Un-B-Leave-Able!!
Should we be laughing or crying??


----------



## ozzzymandius

Spoiler alert... 
Spoiler alert ...

Of you haven't started watching .. DON'T !! It's beyond God Awful!!


----------



## seifer0406

The way I look at it we have 1 1/2 game lead on Charlotte and 1 game lead on Philadelphia. If we start tanking now we can definitely catch Milwaukee.


----------



## Porn Player

I am all aboard the tank. We have no identity. We have no consistency. Fire Casey, or at least put a competent play caller next to him. Trade Lowry. Trade Gay.


----------



## AllRim

ozzzymandius said:


> And here we go again..... Un-B-Leave-Able!!
> Should we be laughing or crying??


I shut it off whilst laughing and crying


----------



## ozzzymandius

^^ I shut it off too. Pitty I missed Demar's performance ... But that would been even more painful to watch his wasted effort. 

Any bets on which of one of our team identies (Jekyll / Hyde) shows up tomorrow??


----------



## Porn Player

I'll be tuning in today. 

Part of me wants to fully commit to the tank, the winner in me will hope we put a whooping on the Blazers. 

I actually feel a little bit sorry for Ujiri, this team is so complex, it can't be easy for him to make decisions.


----------



## AllRim

I say he just goes after all the Canadians. I'm sure Gay can net TT and Bennett. And then build the tank from there


----------



## ozzzymandius

I'll be watching too ... Can't help it. As a displaced Montrealer I certainly can't watch the Leafs so these guys are my sports therapy. Boy does my sports life suck if I'm depending on these guys .... Anyways. I feel sorry for Derozan. Signed a huge contract that everyone says he didn't deserve. Then he busts his but last year to prove he's good for it... people still say its a fluke, then he comes back even better and even hotter than last year and now he's being held down by inconsistent team-mates! We don't question the contract now... But what about these other slobs??
I'm all for the tanking too. But I don't want to see that fire in his eyes get quenched either.


----------



## Porn Player

AllRim said:


> I say he just goes after all the Canadians. I'm sure Gay can net TT and Bennett. And then build the tank from there


I would chop my arm off for this deal. 

Varejao + Bennett + TT 

for 

Gay + Gray 

It will never happen, but I just like to pretend Ujiri is this much of a miracle worker.


----------



## Porn Player

Jonas with a great start. 

Rudy is putting the ball in the hole, but he is completely 1 dimensional. If it isn't an iso-play, then he isn't worth shit. His ball movement is horrible, I hate his stupid bounce pass into the paint, he doesn't even look when he makes that pass. Idiot. 

Our defense is also porous.


----------



## Porn Player

Jonas really is great. 

We're a very bad team in transition, we're equally as bad 3pt shooting team. It's remarkable we even stay in games considering how one dimensional we are.


----------



## Porn Player

Trade Gay. Trade DeRozan. Trade Lowry. 

Trade everyone but Jonas.


----------



## ozzzymandius

I'm watching on delay ... just 5 minutes in so let's see what's the deal for today. So far a decent start from JV and RG on a couple drives. I'm already worried..... sigh...


----------



## Porn Player

Not sure why our guys are getting so 'antsy' out their, Portland has done nothing wrong and we're acting out for no reason. 

I really dislike Kyle Lowry and Rudy Gay.


----------



## Porn Player

Holy shit at this game. 

Watch until the end. You won't want too, but you have too.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Ouch ..... Laugh or cry ??? Sigh...

Soo much that went wrong to complain about. Defense, turnovers, the mysterious three point land that we apparently don't know where to find, yet we allow Portland to hit from it consistently ... without even so much as a hand up!! Then there's us falling behind by 17!! Then we catch up by doing simple things we neglected all game ... like defense, passing the ball to get better looks... Ohhh and hitting a shot or two. 
Laugh or cry?? At least we fought back but is that even a good thing since we never should have been in the hole in the first place?? 
Ohh yeah ... What did I say about overtime the other day? Score and defend!
Pretty simple ... sigh ... Woe is me.


----------



## seifer0406

There are 4 guys in the draft that I feel can turn this franchise around. Wiggins, Jabari Parker, Julius Randle, Marcus Smart. Even that Exum guy would be good.....


----------



## AllRim

smh....if we hold on we will be 1st in the division


----------



## AllRim

Rudy 1 of 7.......WORST CONTRACT EVER. I can't believe Davis is wasting away in Memphis


----------



## AllRim

How are we leading our division......

Pretty solid game all around DD lighting it up in the 1st half, kinda was hoping for a VC 50 point game.

Gay started hitting in the 2nd half and those 8 rebs and 8 ast helped 

Decent game by Lowry

JV NEEDS MORE MINUTES!!!! Tyler should never play as many as JV unless there is foul trouble.

Novak sighting.....2-6 from 3 BOOOOOOO

T ROSS for 6th man of the YEAAAAR


----------



## ozzzymandius

Maybe we should offer Gay back for Davis and lots of fodder. We'd easily come out on top!!
Hahahaaaa


----------



## Porn Player

Crazy that we're topping the Atlantic. 

DeMar has finally found his shot, Rudy still doesn't have a shot. 

Nice to see Ross come back and play some bigger minutes with some bigger impact.


----------



## seifer0406

There are only 4 teams over .500 in the entire Eastern conference.


----------



## Porn Player

I've resigned myself to the fact the Playoffs are coming to Toronto, not because we're good, but because everybody else is so bad.


----------



## Porn Player

Nice to see this kind of thing. 



> The Toronto Raptors had another team-bonding experience in a player's hometown, as Kyle Lowry hosted his teammates in Philadelphia on Tuesday.
> 
> Lowry's mother and wife cooked the food and even had a barber on hand.
> 
> Last week, the Raptors dined at Rudy Gay's Memphis home.
> 
> “Any time you get guys together off the court, build that camaraderie, it’s pretty good,” Dwane Casey said.
> 
> “He did it up right. Everybody had a great time.”


----------



## AllRim

Porn Player said:


> I've resigned myself to the fact the Playoffs are coming to Toronto, not because we're good, but because everybody else is so bad.


I'm pretty sure the Knicks and Nets will finish ahead of us. I'm still thinking 7/8th seed and a quick exit. Yay?


----------



## Porn Player

AllRim said:


> I'm pretty sure the Knicks and Nets will finish ahead of us. I'm still thinking 7/8th seed and a quick exit. Yay?


I can see the Nets coming together once Kidd is fired, but the Knicks look like a mess right now and will continue to falter until Chandler is 100%.

Neither team scares me. The Pacers, Bulls and Miami are the only teams that are clearly better than us over 7 games. That's scary for the East but it does mean we could make it to the 2nd round if the seedings fall kindly. That makes me kind of giddy.


----------



## AllRim

Ya, so best case we end up losing in 4 or 5 games in round 2. Not that excited


----------



## Porn Player

AllRim said:


> Ya, so best case we end up losing in 4 or 5 games in round 2. Not that excited


That would make this year our 2nd best season of all time.


----------



## Porn Player

The defense in this game is disgusting.


----------



## Porn Player

Great D play by DeRozan, that was a huge block.


----------



## Porn Player

Technical foul on Amir for hanging on the rim is a ****ing joke.


----------



## Porn Player

End of the 1st. 32-27. 

DeMar and Lowry have been the standout players. The first has simply taken the step into big time.


----------



## Porn Player

Rudy Gay is a piece of crap, he is offending me as a fan.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Wow. Not a great game... But lots of standout pieces and more importantly some good grit down the stretch to hold on for the win. Sooo if anything at least they're developing some character with the win. Building blocks. 

As for Gay .... God only knows?? Maybe a trade coming up as Ujiri is no fool ;-)


----------



## Porn Player

Masai speaks...



Ujiri said:


> “One concerning thing to me is we might be 30th in the league in assists,” Masai Ujiri said. “That concerns me a little bit. I think we need to be able to move the ball – share the ball. I think to be a winning team – (we have to) figure out how to play with each other. I think chemistry is a key in team sports. We have good individual players and we just have to figure out a way to bring it all together. Chemistry does not come overnight – So (as) a period of time that comes around that is something I look at because when you look at winning teams, they share the ball and get each other involved.”


----------



## Porn Player

> It’s common practice that after every game each player is provided a scoresheet. The sheet breaks down the individual players’ contributions as well as team totals.
> 
> That won’t be happening anymore in Toronto. Rudy Gay has put a stop to it.
> 
> Gay sees the scoresheets as an unnecessary barrier to team unity or even a temptation to be more focussed on what is best for the individual as opposed to what is best for the team.
> 
> “We’re not playing for stats,” Gay said.
> 
> Gay said there was no incident or no moment that pushed him toward this decision but as a leader on this team, he felt it was just something that was best for the team.
> 
> “I wanted to just nip it in the butt before it became an issue,” he said. “We come in here after losses, after wins and people are staring at those stat sheets, but that’s not what we’re about. We’re a team and the stat that matters is the W.”
> 
> When it’s pointed out that isn’t always the case in a league where the gap between the highest paid the lowest paid members on a team can be huge and stats may mean more to some than others, Gay agreed.
> 
> “It isn’t,” he said, “but at the end of the day if we win everybody gets their just due. I’ve seen it. I’ve been a part of it.”
> 
> Gay said there were no objections from his teammates when he delivered the news.
> 
> “No, none. It was pretty easy.”
> 
> Ironically, the numbers these days are looking more promising than they have in some time for most of the Raptors. Gay, who came down with the flu Thursday and woke up Friday out of breath, all achy and tired from a restless night skipped shootaround in order to be at his best for the game that night. His numbers weren’t all that great but, like his teammates, delivered when he was needed most.
> 
> As it turned out, Gay was no better Friday night than he was Friday morning but he said there was never a thought to not play.
> 
> “We’re a team and I’m going to push through things and hopefully the rest of the guys will do the same thing,” he said.


Link


----------



## AllRim

our D is amazing wait for it........ly bad


----------



## AllRim

lets play guess this stat line

19min 
1-8 fg 
0-1 threes
2-2 ft 
1 orb 
2 drb 
3 reb 
3 ast 
0 stl 
1 blk 
5 to 
3 pf 
-8 +/- 
4 pts


----------



## AllRim

^^^^^^^

This player needs to F*ck off. The end.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Brooklyn came hungry .... And we came lazy!!


----------



## AllRim

Makes me sooooo angry


----------



## ozzzymandius

How about Gay tonight?? Or rather ... How about we not talk about him at all!! Esp. after that travel. ..... At least we don't have AA anymore !!!


----------



## AllRim

Ya I'd rather not talk about how he has more TO's than points


----------



## shupioneers1

IF we're somehow able to win this game....or at least force overtime. WOW/


----------



## ozzzymandius

RI-DICULOUS !!
A smidgen of this effort at any point in the game woulda netted us a win easily!!


----------



## shupioneers1

But still I'm on board the trade Gay & Lowry train now. I also think Casey has gotta go.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Amir??? For three in the corner?!?! That was the play??!??
F---Me !!!


----------



## shupioneers1

Where was this effort the first 45 minutes?? Put forth any effort that first 45 minutes, we would've wiped the floor with them. Friggen terrible.


----------



## ss03

Casey is an awful head coach... How did he not learn anything from the Charlotte game about managing the clock, and fouling at the end of games. And then there's coming out of a timeout and setting up a Rudy Gay drive and Amir corner 3, especially in a game where Lowry and Derozan have carried you through, and Novak is out on the floor.

Casey and Rudy both need to go. Lowry if we can trade him as well. I would actually like to keep DeRozan; he really does improve a little bit every season, and with the right coach he could be pretty good value at SG, given that state of that position in the league right now.


----------



## AllRim

Yup. Casey GTFO.


----------



## Porn Player

Change to come?

Definitely says player or personality change, do we think something is about to happen?

I will be pissed if this is pinned on Jonas in the starting 5 and he loses his spot.

Also, could Casey be any less eloquent?


----------



## Porn Player

Anybody going to be watching the Den @ Tor game today?

Tip-off is in 55 minutes. 



> The Denver Nuggets were never deterred by a rough start, and they're hoping their current winning streak is just a sign of how good they can be going forward.
> Denver seeks a sixth straight victory as it begins a six-game road trip against the Toronto Raptors on Sunday.
> The Nuggets (9-6) dropped their first three games this season under rookie coach Brian Shaw, but they've been hot of late and extended their win streak with a 97-95 victory over New York on Friday.
> Ty Lawson, who leads the team with 20.9 points per game, scored 22 and added eight assists against the Knicks.
> "We've got five wins in a row. We're trying to keep it going," Lawson told the team's official website. "If we stay focused and stay with the game plan, we can make this win streak a lot longer ... You can't be like, 'I want to win four out of six.' That doesn't make sense. We want all six."
> Nate Robinson scored 16 points off the bench and is averaging 13.2 over his last six.
> "We're hungry," Robinson said. "Every team looks like Thanksgiving dinner. We're trying to get it."
> Denver dropped four of its first five road games before winning its previous two. Each team it will face on the trip has a record below .500, though Shaw said his club won't take any of them lightly.
> The trip to Toronto is followed by visits to Brooklyn, Cleveland, Boston, Philadelphia and Washington.
> "What I want them to feel is what it feels like to string some games together, get some momentum," Shaw said. "We want it to continue regardless of whether we're on the road or not. All these teams that we play, we have to respect them. We've had some good fortune, so we can't afford to overlook anyone."
> The Raptors, whose general manager is former Denver GM Masai Ujiri, have won the last two home meetings with the Nuggets. Rudy Gay's jumper with five seconds remaining gave Toronto a 109-108 win in the most recent matchup Feb. 12. The Raptors overcame 29 points from Lawson in the victory.
> DeMar DeRozan scored 25 points and Gay had 21 and 11 rebounds Friday, but Toronto (6-9) fell 90-83 to Miami for its second straight defeat. The Raptors, who have lost four of five at home, trailed by as many as 20 but made a late run to close the gap to four.
> "We're a hell of a team when we get down 20, but we can't let it get there," DeRozan said.


----------



## Porn Player

Amir Johnson is the change, he is out of the starting line-up with Hansbrough getting the start.

I am shocked.


----------



## Porn Player

Kyle Lowry has started the game deadly from distance. We've poured in 18 points in 5 minutes. This is incredible. 

Valanciunas is making Faried look like a little boy on both ends. I love it.


----------



## Porn Player

These announcers consistently call the wrong Raptor making a play. 

_"Terrence Ross misses the tough fade-away"_

It was DeRozan you idiots.


----------



## Porn Player

Defense just collapsed in the middle when Jonas came out of the game. It's hilarious because Amir is consistently credited with being the 'presence' for us on the defensive end, but this switch up might expose him.


----------



## ozzzymandius

I'm a watchin it too. I like the idea of Hansbrough starting. He's earned that spot and had proven his worth more than we all expected. Good for Amir too to deal the pressure and step up his game. 

Good start so far. Many positives and finally starting to use JV a little more in the post. We need to go to him more often. Denver coming back and making a game of it. Effort on both sides is wonderfully noteworthy...


----------



## ozzzymandius

Ross and finally Novak hitting the three's !!!!
So good to see Novak being active over the last few games.


----------



## Porn Player

Mozgov just KILLED Rudy Gay. 

Holy shit.


----------



## Porn Player

Julyan Stone can not play point guard in this league.


----------



## Porn Player

Rudy gets his ass blocked again.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Rudy.... Ohh Rudy!! Would actually be interesting to see how we'd do without him... hmmmm ?!?!?!??


----------



## ozzzymandius

Rudy can't hit the broadside of a barn right now!


----------



## Porn Player

Rudy doesn't give it up on the fast break. This guy is a ****ing moron.


----------



## Porn Player

This is such a boring 3rd quarter.


----------



## Porn Player

Everything Gay does, I hate. Then he hits it, and I hate him a little less. 

But the hate does not disappear all together...


----------



## Porn Player

Julyan Stone is so horrible, just horrible.


----------



## Porn Player

Terrence 'coddamn' Ross


----------



## ozzzymandius

Fourth qtr is much more thrilling. What a dunk from Faried!! Shit that was pretty.


----------



## Porn Player

It's over. Nate Robinson killed us. 

Our bench was really poor. Amir Johnson with one of the worst games I have ever seen from him. DeRozan was poor today aswell.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Yup!! And all of a sudden the games we lost because of a lack of effort (i.e. Nets) seem that much more poignant when you're up against better teams (lose again) and suddenly find you've lost the last three.. And to top it all off theyr'e going out on the road this week!
We needed this win :-(


----------



## shupioneers1

I'm not sure whether I should feel somewhat happy because even at 6-10 we are somehow still leading the division, or completely pissed that we haven't put more distance between ourselves and the Knicks/Nets when both are terrible.


----------



## AllRim

6-10 is right where we want to be. Keep the Tank rolling Casey. At least Casey might help us get Wiggins


----------



## Knick Killer

What are your thoughts so far on Tyler Hansbrough? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AllRim

Good to have off the bench, adds what I expected. Gritty and physical, won't be anything more than a role player.


----------



## Porn Player

Knick Killer said:


> What are your thoughts so far on Tyler Hansbrough?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Exactly as advertised. 

He plays hard and never gives up, and I really appreciate that type of effort and the rewards it brings. 

He also make incredibly knuckle-headed moves, he sometimes just tries to 'bull' his way to the rim and it's just a nightmare to watch. His hands are like steel bricks at times. 

All in all, he is worth the investment. 

One thing I have noticed, is that I don't think he likes playing for us and I don't think he gets along with the team. Did you guys notice that in Indy?


----------



## AllRim

He just seems like a kid that REALLY can't stand to lose so much. And I'm sure there has to be a little tension between him and JV


----------



## Knick Killer

Porn Player said:


> Exactly as advertised.
> 
> He plays hard and never gives up, and I really appreciate that type of effort and the rewards it brings.
> 
> He also make incredibly knuckle-headed moves, he sometimes just tries to 'bull' his way to the rim and it's just a nightmare to watch. His hands are like steel bricks at times.
> 
> All in all, he is worth the investment.
> 
> One thing I have noticed, is that I don't think he likes playing for us and I don't think he gets along with the team. Did you guys notice that in Indy?


I did notice that in Indy actually. I mean it's really hard to know as we don't see what happens in the locker room, but it did seem like he didn't really fit in. I follow majority of the Pacers on Instagram and twitter and when they would post pictures from team outings and what not he was usually never included or mentioned. His brother Ben had no business being on an NBA roster and I wouldn't be surprised if the only reason we signed him was so that Tyler had a buddy. He was really the only white guy in the rotation and he kinda seems like an awkward guy so I'd bet that was the case.

But yeah, he's the type of player you love one minute, and hate the next. Gotta love and respect his hustle but sometimes he tries too hard and it gets him in trouble. With his hustle though he'll stick around the league for a long time.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ozzzymandius

What's great game!! Raps came out hot and are still hot!!
Amir doing all the right things! He's defintently happy tonight 
Demar, Gay, Lowry, Novak, Ross, JV all seming to do things right!! 
End of third and we're still dominating and up by 18!?!?! .... Can you believe that!!

Sooooo let's see if they can pull it off for one more quarter ...


----------



## ozzzymandius

Uh-Ohhhh lead is cut to 13 early in the fourth and the crowd is starting to get lively....


----------



## ozzzymandius

Thompson with the three!!! Lead cut to 5!

Lowry with and answering three!!!

But then there's that Curry kid again!! Bucket, Foul and 1 ...


----------



## ozzzymandius

Lead cut to 4 ... I'm not feeling so good anymore ... But Raps still fighting! 4minutes to go..


----------



## ozzzymandius

Now we're down by 2 ... Curry, Curry, Curry. I've lost count of the threes from him. 

Killed by the three.... 

There is no joy in Mudville, mighty Casey has struck out.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Demar's gonna give birth to anger and frustration this time!
WTF ?!?!!??!!!


----------



## 29380

ozzzymandius said:


> Sooooo let's see if they can pull it off for one more quarter ...


:no:


----------



## Porn Player

Raptors largest blown lead in franchise history. I honestly don't even know if we lost the game or whether they won the game. It feels like both.


----------



## Porn Player




----------



## Porn Player




----------



## seifer0406




----------



## scdn




----------



## Porn Player




----------



## Mr_B

Keep Demar and Val trade everybody else this draft is deep from 1-12 Im totally in favor in of blowing this team up to snag some talent in 2014 last night game was disgusting to watch


----------



## AllRim

Mr_B said:


> Keep Demar and Val trade everybody else this draft is deep from 1-12 Im totally in favor in of blowing this team up to snag some talent in 2014 last night game was disgusting to watch


Nobody wants that Rudy contract. Who wants Lowry? Lowry isn't going to go to a team and make them better than the Spurs/Heat/Pacers etc. 

I'm still in favour of keeping Amir around.

On another note did anyone see how many times JV turned do an open shot in the 4th last night? It's like he's being told not to shoot the ball, I can't stand this team. I'm happy they blew the lead, I was actually cheering every time Klay or Curry shot from 3 in the 4th. Casey is a joke and this team is a joke. I really don't see us getting ANYTHING for Gay or Lowry so we are stuck.

Lowry expires at the end of the year, so are we just going to let him walk? Or do we overpay for a middle of the pack guy like always.

Gay is going to exercise his option, he'd be a damn fool not to for a couple reasons. 1) 20 mil 2) No is willing to pay him anything right now, so if he can turn it around next season maybe he can up his value.

BC has left this team a complete mess!


----------



## Porn Player

Mr_B said:


> Keep Demar and Val trade everybody else this draft is deep from 1-12 Im totally in favor in of blowing this team up to snag some talent in 2014 last night game was disgusting to watch


I am 100% in agreement, but can we please fire Casey too. 

What I want to know is how long until Masai makes his decision. How many times much he endure groundhog day until he realises we are a middle ground team with no direction.


----------



## Mr_B

Porn Player said:


> I am 100% in agreement, but can we please fire Casey too.
> 
> What I want to know is how long until Masai makes his decision. How many times much he endure groundhog day until he realises we are a middle ground team with no direction.


I don't know how Masai feels now but he did say a few months ago that Casey being evaluated on player development not W and L personally only reason id keep him is cause his decision making has cost a the Raps a few games over the years and L's are needed for this franchise right now. As for Kyle and Rudy Kyle has alot of upside I'm pretty confident a fringe playoff team will come calling by trade deadline plus hes a FA he should be very easy contract to move. As for Rudy were stuck with him he'd be a fool not to pick up that option hate situations like these cause to unload him we have to throw in a sweetener like draft pick or a young player with upside I'm not in favor of either


----------



## ozzzymandius

I almost turned this game off in the first five minutes with the Raps down 10-2. B-UUUT since then it's turned around and is pretty exciting. Raps playing the Pheonix fast paced game and keeping up for now. At the half and only down a couple.


----------



## AllRim

Ya they still suck . Since when can Rudy not make lay ups? I love the fact that we still have a chance at a top 3 pick with Rudy in the lineup


----------



## ozzzymandius

I'm thinking Ujiri is going to have some fun come the trade deadline. 
Interesting how this fast paced game seems to suite the Raptors better than their usual half court sets. 

Ohhh yeah. That's cause Casey can't call plays ;-)


----------



## ozzzymandius

Gay just sucks .....


----------



## ozzzymandius

Bledsoe .... Raptor killer!!


----------



## Porn Player

ozzzymandius said:


> Bledsoe .... Raptor killer!!


Correction. 

Every NBA player .... Raptor killer!!

or my personal favourite

Gay .... Raptor killer!!


----------



## Porn Player

I actually don't like to see this. He's out of control here and very lucky he didn't connect.


----------



## seifer0406

Porn Player said:


> I actually don't like to see this. He's out of control here and very lucky he didn't connect.


when was this


----------



## Porn Player




----------



## ozzzymandius

Wow!! That was totally bad. Frustrating time for the kid. He was called on two fouls early in the game ... Still no excuse though. We need him more focused than that. At least he's not backing down .... But still not acceptable.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Ujiri is a genius!!! 
Can't wait to see what's next!!


----------



## Porn Player

I know moving Gay was meant to be a step towards the 'tank', but we looked so much better last night. Ball movement was lightyears infront of previous games and we actually looked like we knew how to play some defense.

Addition by subtraction.


----------



## AllRim

Ya, now we need to move Lowry ASAP


----------



## speedythief

Porn Player said:


> I know moving Gay was meant to be a step towards the 'tank', but we looked so much better last night. Ball movement was lightyears infront of previous games and we actually looked like we knew how to play some defense.
> 
> Addition by subtraction.


I agree but it probably also has something to do with the fact that we were playing perhaps the worst Lakers team of my lifetime. Gasol looked like a bum out there and Kobe looked like he came back too soon (9 points vs. 8 turnovers). The other three starters were Sacre, Johnson, and Blake. That is atrocious. There's also something to be said about a team playing after a major trade--every player is suddenly more aware of their own mortality. Especially guys like Fields who are given an opportunity.


----------



## ozzzymandius

TRoss is on fire again tonight!! Actually his inconsistency reminds me of Demar last year. Fantastic when he was on, questionable (given his contract) when he wasn't. Soooo if this is the transition year for TRoss like Derozan's last year.... There are dang good things coming from him next year ;-)

Mind you ... He's still pretty good this year too!!


----------



## AllRim

I blame Ross for this win......boooooo


----------



## AllRim

Vasquez looked damn good as well. Even though it was Philly, a future lineup of :

Vasquez
DD
Ross 
Amir 
JV
+ Draft Pick

If we can finish the season in the bottom 6 and stay there in the lotto, I'd finally have hope for the future of this franchise.


----------



## Porn Player

Another game, another win. Very nice across the board with Valanciunas getting a lot more touches and starting to put up serious numbers. We actually look like a team with great ball movement all of a sudden. 

The tank is off, we improved with the Gay trade.


----------



## Porn Player

I also have a man crush on Vasquez.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Okaaaayy!! Not so sure about the man crush... hahaha
But we are definetly playing a lot better. And this without any real practice time. Now we're getting a day of test followed by two full days to practice and integrate better. Then we face a totally beatable team in Charlotte and then we'll really be tested against the Mavs, Spurs and Thunder. Now that should be a few fun games to watch!!

And yeah, I'd say the tank is officially done with and I'm glad of it. I'd rather see a winning culture develop than pray for something that may not happen and then be even more at a loss than we are now.


----------



## Porn Player

These days off suck.


----------



## ozzzymandius

It's ok. This just means they've been practicing, geling and getting better for our next outing tomorrow night!!!


----------



## ozzzymandius

Well let's see what our team has been up to. Tonight is a must, must, must win!!
Next three games against the Thunder, Mavs and Spurs are not going to be easy.
So we gotta get this one tonight!


----------



## ozzzymandius

Can you believe that !!!
No spoilers here for those that haven't seen it yet. But... Wow!!


----------



## Porn Player

Just caught it, looks like both teams would rather lose. 

Kemba has developed into a very good basketball player.


----------



## RollWithEm

AllRim said:


> Vasquez looked damn good as well. Even though it was Philly, a future lineup of :
> 
> Vasquez
> DD
> Ross
> Amir
> JV
> + Draft Pick
> 
> If we can finish the season in the bottom 6 and stay there in the lotto, I'd finally have hope for the future of this franchise.


Amir has been the most impressive guy in that group from my perspective lately. If he was a true rim protector and better rebounder, he would basically be a max level guy. He continues to be a great post defender who's also good in help defense situations and continues to play some of the most efficient offense in the entire league.


----------



## ozzzymandius

No doubt on Amir and Patterson too actually. I like what we're seeing there. But Vasquez is staring to concern me. Far too many jump shots early in the clock for no reason. It was pretty bad last night against Dallas. Starting to remind me of AA and Lucas. Not good comparisons... Hope Casey can settle him down a bit.


----------



## RollWithEm

ozzzymandius said:


> No doubt on Amir and Patterson too actually. I like what we're seeing there. But Vasquez is staring to concern me. Far too many jump shots early in the clock for no reason. It was pretty bad last night against Dallas. Starting to remind me of AA and Lucas. Not good comparisons... Hope Casey can settle him down a bit.


I watched a ton of Vasquez in New Orleans. That is way out of character for him. Teams would dare him to shoot and he still would pass most of the time. He's a pass first, second, and most of the time third type of player. Don't worry about that.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Thanks!! I'll chalk it up to nerves or something then. Cause he did that about 5 times yesterday in the fourth and overtime alone.


----------



## RollWithEm

ozzzymandius said:


> Thanks!! I'll chalk it up to nerves or something then. Cause he did that about 5 times yesterday in the fourth and overtime alone.


Maybe he doesn't know the plays yet.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Ahhhh .... What just happened?? 

I think the league is starting to panic!! lol ..


----------



## AllRim

Amir better be going to the All Star game. #DoctorOfDenial. 

Lowry has exploded post Gay. 

This Salmons fellow is pretty decent (to bad god told him not to play here a few years back).


----------



## ozzzymandius

After these past two games expect the unexpected!!

What's going on with Fields? Has that guy's butt been nailed to the bench or what??
Also not seeing a lot of use for Novak either. Good that Casey's tightened up the rotation, but Fields is one of our top defenders!


----------



## AllRim

I don't know. But Salmons did a good job on KD, and I think they had him on Ellis to close out the Dallas game as well.


----------



## Porn Player

I haven't been able to catch many games since the festive period hit. 

From highlights, Terrence Ross is really stepping into the starting role.


----------



## ozzzymandius

As far as I'm concerned these are two very winnable games that should be very exciting!
I'm expecting Raptors to go on a run here for the next few games against these eastern teams. 
Time will tell!! Let's bring it on!!


----------



## ozzzymandius

OMG ..... This is so embarrassing :-(
Shitty shitty start. Even Bargs is showing us up ...


----------



## ozzzymandius

And that's why there are four quarters!!

Expect the unexpected!


----------



## Porn Player

It's weird that it's our big man duo that has benefited the most from Gay being traded. Jonas was great last night, career high in rebounds with 18. 

The DeRozan block on Tim Hardaway Jr followed immediately by his pull up jumper was the major turning point in this game. 

I'm still really enjoying this team, Kyle Lowry looks as advertised (finally) and he's a huge difference maker. 

We're on track to win the Atlantic Division. We're also over .500% on the road. It's our home record that is letting us down. We need Drake to hype this team.


----------



## ozzzymandius

What makes me laugh is that although we started slow and sloppy it was like how other teams were with us last year .... like cats toying with a mice, letting them live for a while, score some points, get ahead, feel good about themselves and then getting serious and killing us. It's like the Raps knew all along they would turn it on and crush them when needed, but not panicking throughout the game and slowly turning up the pressure until the job was done!
Very impressive if only for the focus, play making and intensity when it mattered. Something that we surely didn't have for some years now.

Quicks thoughts:
- Too bad Salmons is supposed to earn 7M next year! He is a staple and integral to the team's growth. We should see if we can find a way to keep him here for less??
- Forget trading Lowry
- JV's growth is also based on his playing time and touches ... Both up since Gay. But I think he's always had it and we just were'nt using him enough. That was Casey's lack of vision
- As for Casey himself it does look like he's finally getting it. Plays, Timeouts, Rotation...
- Still don't like Vasquez ... still too many poor shots early in the clock. Chucker!!
- & with Vasquez wasting time and opportunity on the floor, Buycks is wasting away on the bench. We need him for the long term and we need him getting time on the floor.
- Fields .. way too good a defender to not have on the floor at some point. Understood that Patterson and Salmons are top notch defenders themselves but we either use him or trade him. And at this rate it looks like we'll be trading him
- Rotation ... looks like Casey's got it all worked out (other than my points above)
- Ujiri .... I'd sit and hold on the rotation players for now. It looks like we have our short term solution


----------



## Porn Player

Another emphatic win over the Knicks. What a horrible situation they find themselves in. 

Lowry ate them alive. Ross is started to make good on his 3 + D potential, he's shooting .418% from downtown. (for reference, Klay Thompson is shooting a pretty similar number).


----------



## Junkyard Dog13

Fields can only rebound he is worthless on the offensive end, what a waste signing at the cost BC signed him for, I would try easing Novak back in, Fields I rather play Salmons at the 3, and with Ross and DD you can always flip them between the 2 and 3.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Hmmmm I think you're quite right. Fields never really hit his mark on the offensive end and for time on the floor I'd rather have Salmons too as he brings offence, defence and leadership. 
But the same logic goes for Ross and Novak. Ross offers all three pieces too. He can hit the three just as well and Novak is weaker on defence.

Soooooo let's trade both Novak and Fields.


----------



## Porn Player

Not sure how official this is, but we have Drake night coming up (11th January) and I stumbled across these jerseys... 










:drool:


----------



## -James-

"Drake night" actually has me dying over here, but I think those jerseys are actually pretty wicked.


----------



## Porn Player

-James- said:


> "Drake night" actually has me dying over here, but I think those jerseys are actually pretty wicked.


You don't like the idea of 'Drake Night'? Or you're dying because you can't go?


----------



## -James-

Dying in laughter. I think the very notion is pretty ridiculous, to be honest.


----------



## Porn Player

-James- said:


> Dying in laughter. I think the very notion is pretty ridiculous, to be honest.


I don't know, I'm kind of torn. I like the idea of us doing something 'current' and this will help push some casual fans into the arena and give them a taste of what we're about. I like the idea of gifts for fans etc that will actually serve as cool memorabilia. So I ask, what is to dislike?










This picture did make me laugh though...


----------



## -James-

Don't get me wrong, I get why we're doing it. The reasons that you state are completely valid. I'm sure that night will be absolutely packed, it's just the whole thing strikes me as a bit silly/gimmicky/tacky/other adjective along those lines. I am very much an old guy in a young person's body when it comes to basketball, and I just find all this unnecessary but I can very much understand the sell. It's just not my thing.


----------



## Porn Player

-James- said:


> Don't get me wrong, I get why we're doing it. The reasons that you state are completely valid. I'm sure that night will be absolutely packed, it's just the whole thing strikes me as a bit silly/gimmicky/tacky/other adjective along those lines. I am very much an old guy in a young person's body when it comes to basketball, and I just find all this unnecessary but I can very much understand the sell. It's just not my thing.


I do see what you're talking about, it's two worlds colliding, and if you're a purest, all that means is the 'right' world is taking a hit!

As for the game yesterday, another W. A gritty 85-79 win over the Chicago Bulls thanks to the team turning on the juice in the second half. Vasquez has a huge 3 pointer to swing momentum, then sealed the game with a block on Hinrich and subsequent dish to PatPat. 

Jonas and Lowry led the team throughout, the first is really making strides in becoming the big man we all could see in him. 










1 game away from .500% and we've had the 6th toughest schedule to start the season according to analysts. That doesn't improve over the next 10 days with 2 games against Indiana and 1 against Miami, but then we slide into a winnable stretch before ASG.


----------



## Porn Player

Next up, the real test...


----------



## ozzzymandius

Ok.... Sooooo after that game here are my quick thoughts. 

Lowry stays put for the season and gets resigned this summer.... Book it!!
Salmons stays put and sticks around for next season despite the 7M contract
Patterson ..... Keep him too. Valuable big man with leadership and skill
Vasquez ..... Please dump this chucker. I still don't like him. 

DD, TR, Val ;-) Just keep up the good work kids !!!! Great flippin game!!


----------



## seifer0406

There is no way in hell that the Raptors pick up that 7 mil option on Salmons. We have Fields who's a similar player and since we're paying Fields a ridiculous 8.5 mil next season Salmons will have to go. It's sad to think of all those great years that we could've gotten from Salmons had God not interfere.

As for Patterson I think he's gone as well. I'm quite certain that getting some help at the power forward position is a priority right now so whoever we end up getting this year or at the draft will likely take over Patterson's role.

As for the game I thought we showed a lot of composure down the stretch especially on the defensive end. We got a lot of friendly calls in the 4th quarter but being at home I guess that's expected. We desperately need a low post scorer. Amir really don't have anything other than pick and roll and put backs and Jonas is still a work in progress.


----------



## R-Star

Good win guys. You have looked solid since the Gay trade.


----------



## ozzzymandius

So Salmons will cost us 7M but Fields will cost us 8.5M and he's riding he bench right now while Salmons is playing nightly. Sounds to me like we should be getting rid of Fields for the four you talk about, keep Salmons and save 1.5M!!

As for the game .... I didn't want to give it away as PPlayer usually watches it late. But not only was their composure good but it didn't look like they were ever in doubt or struggling at any point. It seemed like they were in total control all the way through and we're never the underdogs.


----------



## Porn Player

ozzzymandius said:


> So Salmons will cost us 7M but Fields will cost us 8.5M and he's riding he bench right now while Salmons is playing nightly. Sounds to me like we should be getting rid of Fields for the four you talk about, keep Salmons and save 1.5M!!
> 
> As for the game .... I didn't want to give it away as PPlayer usually watches it late. But not only was their composure good but it didn't look like they were ever in doubt or struggling at any point. It seemed like they were in total control all the way through and we're never the underdogs.


Already caught it. 

We have just beat the Bulls and the Pacers on a back to back. Wow. We're 2.5 games clear of the Celtics for the Division and we're playing our best stuff of the year. 

Regarding Salmons/Fields. Salmons is the player with the team option, so it likely comes down to the fact it's a lot easier to get rid of him than move Fields.

That said, I don't want to talk about next year too much, I want to talk about now. 

Lowry was a complete force, the Gay trade has liberated him. DeRozan likes to win ball games and usually tries 'hero' mode a little too much for my liking, but he certainly attained that status tonight. Quick shout out for Ross too, great all round game.


----------



## seifer0406

ozzzymandius said:


> So Salmons will cost us 7M but Fields will cost us 8.5M and he's riding he bench right now while Salmons is playing nightly. Sounds to me like we should be getting rid of Fields for the four you talk about, keep Salmons and save 1.5M!!
> 
> As for the game .... I didn't want to give it away as PPlayer usually watches it late. But not only was their composure good but it didn't look like they were ever in doubt or struggling at any point. It seemed like they were in total control all the way through and we're never the underdogs.


I would get rid of both of them if we could terminate their contracts without legal repercussion. But the reality is we're stuck with Fields.


----------



## Porn Player

I just want to bring it back to Terrence Ross.


----------



## Porn Player

> "It's a great win," Lowry said. "We're executing our game plan and we're locked in."
> 
> The Raptors have won eight of 10 games since Dec. 13, when the majority of the players acquired from Sacramento in the Rudy Gay deal made their Toronto debuts.
> 
> "This is a team that's getting better," Indiana's Paul George said of the Atlantic Division-leading Raptors. "They have a lot of confidence and they're playing like it."
> 
> DeRozan said the Raptors have been working to improve their toughness so they can play the kind of physical style that Indiana has perfected.
> 
> "We're going to go out there and battle with the best of them," DeRozan said. "We don't care who is out there in front of us, we understand that they are going to throw a punch and we're going to throw punches back."
> 
> Roy Hibbert fouled out with 16 points and George had 12 for the Pacers, who recorded a season-worst 23 turnovers.
> 
> "We beat ourselves," Hibbert said. "We turned the ball over, we weren't doing our defensive assignments. They were the better team tonight, I can honestly say that."
> 
> George was at fault for six of Indiana's turnovers, hassled all night by aggressive Toronto defenders.
> 
> "I thought their energy was amazing," George said. "Defensively, they played the style that we play. They just helped one another."


Link


----------



## Porn Player

Roy Hibbert had 3 rebounds. Val you bad man.


----------



## Porn Player

Next up... @ Washington Wizards, Friday 3rd January


----------



## Bogg

Good. You guys win the division, I want lotto balls. Give us some of those first round picks for Rondo. I'll even take Fields off your hands.


----------



## Porn Player

Bogg said:


> Good. You guys win the division, I want lotto balls. Give us some of those first round picks for Rondo. I'll even take Fields off your hands.


We have Lowry, why do we need Rondo?


----------



## Mr_B

Im torn I wanna be happy for this team but deep inside I know the best move long term is to tear it down, a draft class like the incoming 2014does not appear very often the kings trade clearly backfired on MU


----------



## scdn

A negative side of tanking and not playing your best is that your current young players don't improve and may even regress. At this point our goal should not be to go from here to championship mode. It should be to becoming a franchise that makes the playoffs consistently. Then when we do that, we can try for the championship.


----------



## Knick Killer

I'm a Pacers fan but as a Canadian the Raptors will always be my second favorite. At first I wanted them to go 0-82 and have a shot at a lottery pick, but seeing them have some success is a real nice change for an organization that has had such a history of losing. Sure it really sucks to lose out on a chance at a franchise changing player, but if the Raptors can be a team that consistently make the playoffs, it will be a much more ideal situation for free agents and will even help the development of guys like Jonas and Demar. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Porn Player

@ozzzymandius



> ‪#‎Raptors‬ announce that guard Dwight Buycks has been assigned to Bakersfield Jam of the NBA DLeague


----------



## ozzzymandius

Porn Player said:


> @ozzzymandius


DANG IT !!!! I knew this would happen. Now we don't even have a real third option when we start getting tired of that chucker :-(


----------



## ozzzymandius

We're still in the second withb7:40 on the clock and Vasquez already has five beautiful chucks!! Lowry coming back in thank goodness.


----------



## RollWithEm

ozzzymandius said:


> We're still in the second withb7:40 on the clock and Vasquez already has five beautiful chucks!! Lowry coming back in thank goodness.


There's definitely some validity to what you're saying about Greivis. 

He's a career 12.2 FGA per 36 min guy. He was attempting only 11.6 FGA per 36 min in his first 18 games this season in Sactown. For some strange reason, though, he's jacking up 17.3 shots per 36 (easily a career high) since he got to Toronto. 

I wonder why. Did someone on that coaching staff tell him to shoot every time he got open or something?


----------



## ozzzymandius

I don't know if someone did give him free reign on taking shots, but I'll leave it with today's performance. 12:45 mins, 0-4 shooting, 0-2 on 3pt and -6 while on the floor. 
That said, the coach and the rest of the team have confidence in him so I've got my fingers crossed that he's just in a funk and trying to find himself on the new team. Maybe he's just trying too hard?? Either way, with the Buycks move I'll throw him my support. (Sigh.... Now you know I've gotta be Canadian) hahahaaaaa

Great game tonight. Good to know that we didn't take them lightly and executed as needed. Again another sign of maturity and awareness that's present in all great teams.


----------



## Knick Killer

@ozzzymandius Completely irrelevant to Raptors basketball but I find it strange that you have been a member here since 2003 and only have 354 posts.


----------



## ozzzymandius

@kk .... Hahahaa ....Good question. I started following the Raps during the VC years, signed up here to get different insights but mostly to read and not really to write. Anyways I slowly started posting. VC was too hot a topic to ignore. Still never posted much though and every year I promise to do more but never do. Last year and this year I'm finally managing to post more. And though I read up on the other teams, I only post on the Raps. So here we are after 10+ years ... Wow can hardly believe it myself and wouldn't have thought of it without you pointing it out... 

Cheers!!


----------



## Porn Player

John Wall said:


> Wall added, then credited Toronto’s defensive play, adding: “We didn’t have enough space tonight. You couldn’t penetrate if you wanted to. You couldn’t get open shots.”



Make no bones about it, this was a solid win, in what was a potential trap game. I heard Vegas had us at +3 for the game, I wish I had seen that before hand and put some money down. 

Ross was absolutely huge again tonight. Great defence on Wall and Beal, and then made four 3's in a row which absolutely turned the game around. Those sapped the Wizards motivation and gave us a great boost. Timely shots are big in the NBA. 

The defense is aggressive, everyone is at the right spot to help, another great game from Lowry. The 3rd quarter was a clinic on how to play on both ends.

I don't remember this team being so in sync at both ends.


----------



## Porn Player

ozzzymandius said:


> @kk .... Hahahaa ....Good question. I started following the Raps during the VC years, signed up here to get different insights but mostly to read and not really to write. Anyways I slowly started posting. VC was too hot a topic to ignore. Still never posted much though and every year I promise to do more but never do. Last year and this year I'm finally managing to post more. And though I read up on the other teams, I only post on the Raps. So here we are after 10+ years ... Wow can hardly believe it myself and wouldn't have thought of it without you pointing it out...
> 
> Cheers!!


:cheers:

Great to have you around.


----------



## RollWithEm

Amir, Lowry, and Ross are all stand out defenders already. If Jonas and DeRozan can continue to develop on that end of the floor, this team could be dominant defensively.


----------



## ozzzymandius

^^ Thanks PP (blush) It's good to be around when the team and everyone else around it is having so much fun!!

As for Buycks though at least he'll be getting some playing time and developing for us. It's worked with a lot of our other players (Acy most recently) so I'll be looking forward to his progress and return. 

And as for the current roster even Ujiri is in an admitted holding pattern. For someone who claims to be patient and analytical it makes perfect sense.

http://www.tsn.ca/nhl/story/?id=440341

Chemistry is a mystery and adding a superstar doesn't always work. Look at Gay and all the other starts we've tried to add over the years as one stop 'solutions'. So Ujiri is holding pat and I'm a believer now too. Biggest thing we have going is that crazzy defense. We've never had this and with the team seriously enjoying it we can compete against anyone. Period!!
Another great game tomorrow!! Wonder what's Vegas saying about that?? Personally I'm thinking its 50/50 and wouldn't bet against either team. That in itself is a stunning statement!!


----------



## Porn Player

^^


----------



## doctordrizzay

^^ They must have been playing Drake


----------



## Porn Player

...



Chris Bosh said:


> "This is going to be a huge game for them," he said. "We know they have a lot of confidence and have had some big games and big wins on the road. ... We are going to have to make sure we let them know what is really important for us at home and what a true champion plays like."


----------



## ozzzymandius

"Them sounds like fighting words to me"

No better way to get a team riled up than that!!!


----------



## seifer0406

solid effort tonight, just ran out of gas late in the game. The Heat played last night but we were the team without energy in the 4th quarter. I think this has to do with Casey's short rotation.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Yup!! Definitely ran low on energy late in the game. Also has to do with a weaker bench and not many that Casey was bringing in to relieve the starters. Finally had a Fields sighting too. We have to expand the rotation. We have a few that are trustworthy for 5-7 minutes per game. That cost us tonight. 

Quicks:
- Best game I've seen from Vasquez. No chucks at all!!
- With Ujiri in attendance this should confirm to him yet again that we need to keep the current core. Expand on the bench. 

In the end we still won this game. Our spirit has grown, we faced them down, didn't blink and fought the whole way through. Sets us up for an excellent rematch where we go in knowing we can beat them and that we were right there, right there on all levels! Defense, offense, passing ... Everything!!

Very solid game!!


----------



## Porn Player

That was a good game of basketball. I think we proved we're in the debate for the 3rd best team in the East with Atlanta, not too bad considering where we were a few weeks ago. 

Missed FTs early in the game cost us. 12-21 from the charity stripe is terrible, but you can't look at one player, everybody was missing.


----------



## Porn Player

Next stop...


----------



## Porn Player

We've had a tough time flying into Indiana and only set off a couple of hours ago from Miami. I hope this doesn't fatigue the players. 

By the way, this scheduling is downright horrible, thanks NBA.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Tough game .. the boys seem off on almost everything. Offence where we're missing tons of shots and defense ... Indiana is not making the mistake of taking us lightly and were well prepared. Their defense is shutting us down big time. Worst thing is that we have another game tomorrow night. 
Rautins and his flunkie are already making excuses for us ....


----------



## Knick Killer

Raptors have been hanging in there but Indiana is starting to run away with it. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ozzzymandius

Another moral victory. But still short of the mark in the end. 
Good to see the boys fight back, just ran out of runway. Goes to show we can compete against all and it's not a fluke. Bad news ... other teams are seeing and believing it too.


----------



## Porn Player

I just want a run of games against other NBA teams, and now we finally get back to normality instead of this 'playoff-esque' whirlwind that the schedule forced us into.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Well here we are with the first of many winnable games this month and this one is just as important as the last two. More so because we need to take care of business against the lesser teams we can beat..when there is no excuse against struggling teams, we just have to win

Luckily, although sloppy for the first two quarters we've tightened up in the third and we're going to end this game the way we need to!!! Another big step in the making.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Taking care of business!!

We're starting to look like the other team that used to toy with us all last year before beating us down in the third and fourth. Feels better on this side now though!!


----------



## Porn Player

#Swag


----------



## RollWithEm

Porn Player said:


> #Swag


That would be a 10 times more awesome clip if that was the opposing bench.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Ujiri decides to "Support our core group"

http://www.tsn.ca/nhl/story/?id=440780

No real surprise here. Except that also means standing pat on the starters and no longer looking to trade Lowry!! We all knew it was the right call but gla to hear him say it. Good news all around.


----------



## ozzzymandius

I still don't get why we can't / won't keep Salmons and trade Fields? 
Patterson is definitely a keeper. And I'm actually looking for to getting Hansbrough back in the floor. We need his aggression, inside presence, fouls and minutes so others at the 4 or 5 can rest. Rotation is still too tight for my liking.


----------



## Porn Player

ozzzymandius said:


> I still don't get why we can't / won't keep Salmons and trade Fields?
> Patterson is definitely a keeper. And I'm actually looking for to getting Hansbrough back in the floor. We need his aggression, inside presence, fouls and minutes so others at the 4 or 5 can rest. Rotation is still too tight for my liking.


Who takes Fields? 

Patterson and Hansbrough are great compliments, big Pat Pat has been shooting the ball much better than I realised he could. I like having both in the rotation behind Amir and Valanciunas.


----------



## Porn Player

Tomorrow night... started from the bottom, now we here!


----------



## Porn Player

Check out number 10... 

http://www.nba.com/mvp-ladder/



> The Rudy Gay trade revealed many things about the Toronto Raptors. It also provided an avenue for Lowry to cement himself as the true leader of that team -- at least until he gets traded -- and a player who is capable of willing his team to wins by virtue of his relentless motor. DeMar DeRozan has been the Raptors' leading scorer all season, but Lowry is their team leader. And he's shared plenty of the scoring burden since Gay departed. He's averaging 18.8 points, 9.1 assists and 4.8 rebounds in his last 10 games. Those are elite point guard numbers by anyone's measure, but especially so on a team that is 7-3 during that span.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Porn Player said:


> Already caught it.
> 
> We have just beat the Bulls and the Pacers on a back to back. Wow. We're 2.5 games clear of the Celtics for the Division and we're playing our best stuff of the year.
> 
> Regarding Salmons/Fields. Salmons is the player with the team option, so it likely comes down to the fact it's a lot easier to get rid of him than move Fields.
> 
> That said, I don't want to talk about next year too much, I want to talk about now.
> 
> Lowry was a complete force, the Gay trade has liberated him. DeRozan likes to win ball games and usually tries 'hero' mode a little too much for my liking, but he certainly attained that status tonight. Quick shout out for Ross too, great all round game.




That's from a conversation a couple weeks ago we were having with seifer0406 .... I wanted to keep Salmons and ditch Fields .. You two had some ideas on why it might not work out. Fast forward to today and from what Ujiri was saying and the way the team is coming together .. I wouldn't be surprised if Salmons actually wanted to stay and we lock-up both him and Patterson ;-) .... Ohhh and we still ditch Fields of course (actually a really good defender but now he's just redundant)


----------



## Porn Player

ozzzymandius said:


> Ohhh and we still ditch Fields of course (actually a really good defender but now he's just redundant)


I'm in agreement with you that Salmons makes Fields redundant. My point is, who in the league will take Fields from us? 

2014/15 - Landry Fields - $6.25 million (guaranteed)
2014/15 - John Salmons - $7.00 million (team option)

Combined that's a whopping $13.23 million of our cap space. Cap is projected at $62.1 million for next season. 

That means if we pick up the Salmons option, over 21% of our salary would be going towards two end of rotation players that mimic each other in a lot of ways. Madness. 

Salmons simply can't stay unless we find a team crazy enough to take on the Fields contract (which will be easier to move mid way through next season as an expiring). Right now, nobody is going to hurt their FA chances by taking on Fields.


----------



## Porn Player

Drake hooking Amir up with a game day package...


----------



## ozzzymandius

Ahhhh now that all makes sense!! Thanks for the details PP. 
Ok. Well I'll leave the magic deal making up to Ujiri. Especially since we thought the same (i.e who'd want them) of Bargs and Gay. And surprise, surprise someone actually was crazzy enough to take 'em. And Fields is a far more useful player with a better contract than either if them were. 

All praise Ujiri !!!


----------



## ozzzymandius

Y'know, despite their record this is going to be a pretty tough matchup. The Nets took down Miami last night and are running a five game winning streak ... Hope the boys don't take these guys too lightly. Interesting too is that they're an older team now finding their groove ... whereas we're a younger team already in our groove and with plenty of growth and time left!! Great spot for us to be in ;-)


----------



## Porn Player

@ozzzymandius 

You catching it live tonight? I'll be around.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Noooooo .... Going to be out snowboarding and then partying at Blue Mtn. 
First game this season I'm gonna miss!! Post away thoughts and comments during the game do I can check and see what's going on.


----------



## Porn Player

Yeah, I'll be around. Watching Saints vs Seahawks, then it's a date with Drake for me. 

I'm fully bought into this ambassador thing. How can people dislike all of this positive hype?

I've never felt so relevant.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Nice !!! You're going to be at the game !!! Sweeet. 

Enjoy it ! Should be crazzzy.


----------



## Porn Player

ozzzymandius said:


> Nice !!! You're going to be at the game !!! Sweeet.
> 
> Enjoy it ! Should be crazzzy.


Oh hell no, I'm in the United Kingdom, a long way from Drake and co. 

But I am 7 beers deep in celebration and we are only 10 minutes away from tip off.


----------



## Porn Player




----------



## ozzzymandius

Ok. Knew you were in Jolly ol Ingerland .. But thought maybe you were at the ACC for a visit for Drake night.


----------



## Porn Player

That really would have been dreamland stuff. 

24-16 after the 1st quarter. Game took a long time to get going, referees have been calling everything and the players are understandably jittery. DeMar DeRozan and Lowry have led the way.


----------



## Porn Player

I fell asleep midway through the 3rd. Coddammit. 

DeRozan looks like he turned on the burners to take the game away from Brooklyn, like a true All-Star. Pat Pat continues to impress, this kid is definitely sticking around next year and possibly beyond, he was +40 on the game. 

Pat Patterson: 14 pts 12 rebs

DeRozan: 26 pts, 7-8 FTs, 8 rebs 5 ast

Lowry and Ross also had very nice showings. The latter is potentially becoming my favourite player, I just love everything he does.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Good game over the weekend ... most importantly not just the win. But that we came up big in the 4th when needed. Learning to turn it up to another level when needed in the game is huge... All the top teams can do it (Heat, Pacers etc....) so definitely a needed mental ability that I don't mind seeing developed in the early going.

Going into tonight's game we need to see more of the same. Only two ways to win this game ... take control early and keep it throughout ... Or start slow and then find/make that extra gear I was talking about above.

Should be golden!!! A win gets us to a tie for third in the east!!


----------



## ozzzymandius

By the way .... Dwight Buycks was recalled from the D-League today!! 
He's been doing really well over the last few weeks. Averaging 12.4ppg, 2.6rpg and 4.0apg!

Plus 16 points in 29.50 minutes and +9 in the last game against the Red Claws And though it's still not the NBA ... his numbers were still better than Vasquez .... Hmmm? .... Watch for him in the next few days as maybe a third option if Vasquez continues to run cold.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Vasquez playing one of his better games in a long time. Makes total sense with his replacement sitting right there on the bench tonight <wink><wink>


----------



## Porn Player

ozzzymandius said:


> Vasquez playing one of his better games in a long time. Makes total sense with his replacement sitting right there on the bench tonight <wink><wink>


Yeah, I thought Vasquez was very effective at getting others involved tonight. 

Great to beat up on teams like this, it's like a whole new team. Even during the 'Bosh' era, I can't remember us ever having performed at this type of level, so I have to go all the way back to the glory 'Carter' days to remember this level of fun while watching Toronto. Oh and I am loving it. 

PatPat was outstanding again. Terrence Ross has a super bright future. 

Most importantly, both of our all-stars played like all-stars.


----------



## Porn Player

Celtics tonight, they've beaten us 10 consecutive times. 

They're in all out tank mode at the moment and they've just traded two of their better players. If we don't win here, Porn is losing his temper.


----------



## shupioneers1

Porn Player said:


> Celtics tonight, they've beaten us 10 consecutive times.
> 
> They're in all out tank mode at the moment and they've just traded two of their better players. If we don't win here, Porn is losing his temper.


You mean 10 consecutive times in Boston?? I thought we won against them opening night??

This is a game they should win with Celtics trading away Jordan Crawford to the Warriors.


----------



## ozzzymandius

This is a game we will most definitely win!! Best thing is we'll see them continue to shine against the lesser teams that they should be dominating. Like last game I want to see them take care of business like championship teams do.

On another note, I'm so glad we're not tanking this season. I never believed in that as a strategy of growth. Boston may soon be a very good example of why that doesn't work in seven months when they don't win the lottery (or even if they do) and still take another two to three years before becoming truly competitive again.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Naturally we're struggling.....almost serves me right for calling it out and setting the expectation. Anyways here is where we have to find our swag, refocus and find a way to get that W. 

This is awful !!!


----------



## shupioneers1

This game is depressing.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Pathetic!! Does anyone actually want to win this game??


----------



## Porn Player

Back to reality.


----------



## Porn Player

KLow with another monster game. He has so much prime time Billups-esque swag about him when he is feeling it. 

Terrence Ross really showed some nice handles, along with his improved floater. His 3pt shot wasn't falling but he still found a way to get it done, that's got to bode well for the future. 

20-18.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Absolutely!! I think the loss to Boston was an anomaly that was well deserved and needed. They underestimated the team and went in mentally unprepared. Good that they lost and hopefully teaches them a good lesson. Just as Casey's saying, they haven't earned that right yet. 

Fast forward 48hrs and the win last night was just what the doctor ordered to right the ship. Great performances all around. Gets us back in the groove just in time for tomorrow's win! 
Yeah I said it!! Lakers right now are just like other struggling teams searching for an answer. They just have a better name and rep than most ;-)


----------



## Porn Player

Vasquez is killing me today, how many more spot up 3's does he want to take on the fast break?

I can't believe it's a 4 point game at the half, we were up by 15-20 only 5 minutes ago, what a complete breakdown. 

Patrick Patterson is the only guy that seems determined to win today. 

Don't even ask me about Jonas, the kid is all out of sorts.


----------



## Porn Player

It's so easy to score on these Lakers. Up by 14, not that we're playing particularly well. 

Terrence Ross has started the 2nd very well.


----------



## Porn Player

Jonas is having the worst game I have ever seen him play.


----------



## Porn Player

I did say we weren't playing well, the game is back within 3. Jesus.


----------



## Basel

I'm shocked you guys have let us get back into this game twice. This would be a really bad loss for you guys if you manage to lose it.


----------



## Porn Player

Chuck Hayes is defending the shit out of Pau.


----------



## Porn Player

VASQUEZ!!


----------



## Porn Player

Horrible couple of calls by the refs in this game. 

No idea how we lost, but we really did not play well despite being up at 19 at once.


----------



## ozzzymandius

What an UG-LY game!! Soo many things went wrong. It's good that we're still in the learning phase because we need these losses to bring us back to reality. And I say learning because we're at that next level now and trying to figure out how to consistently beat other teams by playing our game, not theirs. Forcing our style and getting others to adapt. Can you believe we only had 11 free throws all game? What does that say? Against a very poor defensive squad on top of it. We blew ourselves out of our own game plan. Total breakdown of mental toughness and focus by a lesser team. I think we let their record distract us and we took them too lightly. Much like against Boston. When you play to their level... You may just come up short. 

Still... Surprising efforts from Hayes and Vasquez to some degree once he started hitting some passes. Give credit to Young, Gasol, Kelly ... great game from each if them. As for the rest of the Raps ....mehhhhh


----------



## Porn Player

ozzzymandius said:


> What an UG-LY game!! Soo many things went wrong. It's good that we're still in the learning phase because we need these losses to bring us back to reality. And I say learning because we're at that next level now and trying to figure out how to consistently beat other teams by playing our game, not theirs. Forcing our style and getting others to adapt. Can you believe we only had 11 free throws all game? What does that say? Against a very poor defensive squad on top of it. We blew ourselves out of our own game plan. Total breakdown of mental toughness and focus by a lesser team. I think we let their record distract us and we took them too lightly. Much like against Boston. When you play to their level... You may just come up short.
> 
> Still... Surprising efforts from Hayes and Vasquez to some degree once he started hitting some passes. Give credit to Young, Gasol, Kelly ... great game from each if them. As for the rest of the Raps ....mehhhhh


I hope you're not watching this today. 

Down by 25. 

Against the Bobcats.

Jesus.


----------



## Porn Player

Down by 30 at one point in the 3rd against the Bobcats. 

We've just fouled again on a 3 point attempt, what the hell is going on.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Luckily not!!! Still smack in the middle of the day for us and I'm in the office full force and heads down on presentation for Wednesday. 

The learning needed to get to that next level continues to elude us I see. Oh well, better to learn this lesson now rather than in the run to playoff positioning. Ohhh yeah, we fell a point on this weeks power rankings as a result of the latest losses to lesser teams.

Sheesh ....


----------



## ozzzymandius

So glad I'm not watching then, talk about painful!! Why we've struggled so much against Charlotte this year is a mystery. No doubt the teams looking for answers on this one.


----------



## Porn Player

ozzzymandius said:


> So glad I'm not watching then, talk about painful!! Why we've struggled so much against Charlotte this year is a mystery. No doubt the teams looking for answers on this one.


They teased me. They actually tied the game at 92-92 with a minute to go. 

Now we're back down by 4 after Lowry blew a FT and DeRozan turned the ball over. 

All-stars. 

14 seconds to go.


----------



## Porn Player

We lost by 5. Horrible 3 quarters followed by a fantastic 4th. 

Jonas is slumping.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Wow!!! Another lesson learned!! Take control early and keep working until the final buzzer!
What they did in the fourth shoulda been done in the first. Wow what a let down!! Musta been a great teaser. Had a girl like that once back in HSchool. Hahahaaaaaa OMG what a heartache loss.


----------



## Basel

40 for DeRozan tonight. Impressive. 

Lowry 0/10, though. Unimpressive. 

Good come from behind win, though.


----------



## ozzzymandius

As long as we get the W!! Next time Lowry and DD can switch roles ;-) 
As long as we get the W!!


----------



## Mr_B

Very Impressed with the Raps D after the 1Q also maybe its me but I notice alot of positive VC press coming from Rogers/MLSE recently Mag articles claiming we should forgive Vince, 30min Documentary, Leo & Jack dont bash VC during broadcasts anymore etc very different to what were used to seeing to me that signals the Raps are gearing up to do something with him in the near future maybe go after him as a FA or offer him a job in the organization somewhere down the road


----------



## scdn

I've forgiven his actions. I embrace him as the best Raptor in history and hope he will be the first player inducted into the HOF as a Raptor.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Soo... a few things.

1. We still can't seem to get out of the gate properly ..which will kill us against the top teams. Can't keep doing that.
2. Amazing effort and strength to fight back throughout the rest of the game
3. For those that weren't playing well, they found other ways to contribute and that's HUGE!! Because that bodes well for the future in all cases. Amazing ability to have.
4. Amazing game for DD!!
5. Good mental rebound game after losing a couple we should've won. And goes to show this isn't all a fluke afterall
6. Really starting to miss Hansbrough .. even though Hayes is decent

And as for VC .... the one comment I heard during the game from Matt(?) that rang true in all senses was that Ujiri is not going to do something on sentiment. If he feels we can get VC at a reasonable cost for a single year, that Vince can make the team better with his presence, leadership, contribution and mindset ... maybe as a replacement for Salmons if we can't keep him(?) .. Then he'll pull the trigger. But he won't do it and take up a roster spot just for the sake of making people happy. I of course totally agree with that ... BUT if that does happen.. and VC does get to retire a Raptor ... I can virtually guarantee that the entire city will be on board and he'll get the warmest reception he's *EVER* had and he'll be reduced to tears. It'll only take one post signing interview and he'll work harder in that last year with us than his last three when he was just coasting. Hey ... if we can forgive and still somehow support Rob Ford.. This is a no brainer !!


----------



## Porn Player

Vintage game by DeRozan. Catch and shoot off screens, post ups, went to the free throw line, and even hit the top of the key 3 he seems to always hit when he has it going. When Demar doesn't try to do too much, he does so much.

Great bounce back by Jonas. 12 and 10 on 6 shots in 25 minutes. We even saw great minutes from Vasquez with 17 and 7, he's been much better this past week or so. Patrick Patterson continues to impress with his work rate, he seems to elude the other teams defensive schemes very well.

Defence only allowed 51 points in the last three quarters. Hats off to the bench for starting that off, my boy Chuck Hayes is a monster on that side of the floor.


----------



## Porn Player

Mr_B said:


> Very Impressed with the Raps D after the 1Q also maybe its me but I notice alot of positive VC press coming from Rogers/MLSE recently Mag articles claiming we should forgive Vince, 30min Documentary, Leo & Jack dont bash VC during broadcasts anymore etc very different to what were used to seeing to me that signals the Raps are gearing up to do something with him in the near future maybe go after him as a FA or offer him a job in the organization somewhere down the road





scdn said:


> I've forgiven his actions. I embrace him as the best Raptor in history and hope he will be the first player inducted into the HOF as a Raptor.


I remember how much I hated Vince when he set this Franchise back 3 years by walking out on us for nothing.... 

... but it's just that, a memory. I can't hate the guy, he's the reason I'm a Raptors fan. 

Whether we bring him back or not, he should always be remembered as the best player this franchise has ever had, whether that's worthy of retiring his jersey or not, I'm not so sure, I think you need accomplishments for that.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Next!!!

Congrats to CLow!!! Play well done tonight.


----------



## Porn Player

ozzzymandius said:


> Next!!!
> 
> Congrats to CLow!!! Play well done tonight.


Claimed back the 3rd best record in the East. 

DeMar continues to be hot, and KLow with a triple double. Both these guys seem desperate to prove they belong in the all-star game. 

As a team, we own the 4th quarter defensively. 

As a side note, MCW is so much fun to watch as a young player in this league. Philadelphia has a very bright future with all of the talent and picks they've amassed.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Now this is going to be real test!! 
Clippers have a strong winning record and know how to perform.
But here (against stronger teams) is where the Raps have surprised and turned the tables. Deandre and Blake!! This is going to be awesome! Defence, Defence, Defence will be the key to this one.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Great game!! Raps containing and contesting. But still not enough of a lock down on defense. Crawford is going crazy on us. Ross matching his numbers with threes from everywhere!


----------



## ozzzymandius

TERRENCE ROSS!!! Ohhh My!!


----------



## Basel

What a game.


----------



## ozzzymandius

DeRozan and Patterson are out. 
But ....OMG ... Terrence Ross is lighting it up!! Total career night!!


----------



## ozzzymandius

Doc Rivers and his Clips deliver the plays after every timeout. They've been solid all game.


----------



## Porn Player

ozzzymandius said:


> Doc Rivers and his Clips deliver the plays after every timeout. They've been solid all game.


Even though we lost, this was one of the games of the season for me. 

The post I quoted is probably the main difference between us and a decent playoff run, Casey is a good defensive coach, but when we need buckets, he relies on Kyle and DeMar just to do something rather than drawing up and effective play. 

Terrence Ross tying a franchise record with 51. Unbelievable. He also could have had the record out right, but he missed a FT with 3 seconds remaining in the game. An amazing show for all the fans in the house and a serious 'coming of age' game if ever I have seen one (fingers crossed it wasn't a Charlie V type game). 

I'm nervous about DD and PP being hurt, those are big time players for us, and we will struggle without them.


----------



## ozzzymandius

WOW!!! Ohhhh my goodness. At some point all the learning and growth lessons have got to come to fruition!!

As for Casey, I'm expecting him to get better with making plays and not leaving it to prayer. At the beginning of the season we all noted how poor his timing was on timeouts. Well... As he got miles better with that I expect he'll make this next jump too. Must happen and have well before the playoffs.


----------



## Porn Player

What. A. Game. 

I really do love PatPat. 

Jonas with a monster 20 and 13 game going unnoticed, him and KLow were really clicking. 

Paul Pierce is such a baller.


----------



## BobStackhouse42

That steal was amazing. Nets look untouchable lately when not playing the Raps.


----------



## Porn Player

DeMar DeRozan 2014 NBA All-Star


----------



## Porn Player

Joe Johnson making the game ahead of Lowry is probably the biggest mistake.


----------



## RollWithEm

Porn Player said:


> Joe Johnson making the game ahead of Lowry is probably the biggest mistake.


Nah. JJ deserved it. He really held that team together when they were going through troubling times with injuries and inconsistency. He was their unifying force. I think giving Raps, Hawks, Nets, Bulls, and Wizards one player each was a smart move. Not a lot of separation between those squads in the standings. If you want to argue for Lowry, argue him over DeRozan.


----------



## scdn

Then how come Miami deserves a 3rd when Indiana has 2? Not much difference in the standings between them AND Pacers have the better record. I know they got 2 players voted as starters, but if that's the logic, then Bosh shouldn't have been chosen. Someone like Al Jefferson should have.


----------



## Porn Player

RollWithEm said:


> Nah. JJ deserved it. He really held that team together when they were going through troubling times with injuries and inconsistency. He was their unifying force. I think giving Raps, Hawks, Nets, Bulls, and Wizards one player each was a smart move. Not a lot of separation between those squads in the standings. If you want to argue for Lowry, argue him over DeRozan.





scdn said:


> Then how come Miami deserves a 3rd when Indiana has 2? Not much difference in the standings between them AND Pacers have the better record. I know they got 2 players voted as starters, but if that's the logic, then Bosh shouldn't have been chosen. Someone like Al Jefferson should have.


I just need the eye test to know that Bosh and Johnson aren't deserving of All-Star status. 

Lowry has been unconscious since the Rudy Gay trade. His pre-Gay trade play wasn't good enough and has obviously held him back.


----------



## LeGoat06

scdn said:


> Then how come Miami deserves a 3rd when Indiana has 2? Not much difference in the standings between them AND Pacers have the better record. I know they got 2 players voted as starters, but if that's the logic, then Bosh shouldn't have been chosen. Someone like Al Jefferson should have.


Bosh is having his best year in a Heat uniform.


----------



## scdn

Lowry is having his best season in a Raptors uniform.


----------



## Porn Player

Lowry is responsible for more wins on his team, than Bosh is on his team.


----------



## RollWithEm

Porn Player said:


> Lowry has been unconscious since the Rudy Gay trade. *His pre-Gay trade play wasn't good enough* and has obviously held him back.


Glad to see you acknowledge this. That's probably why DeRozan got the nod over him.


----------



## Porn Player

RollWithEm said:


> Glad to see you acknowledge this. That's probably why DeRozan got the nod over him.


Nothing wrong with my player judgement.


----------



## RollWithEm

Porn Player said:


> Lowry is responsible for more wins on his team, than Bosh is on his team.


The Win Shares advanced metric agrees with you.


----------



## Porn Player

^ You can add another W to that share %. 

25-21 in the overall standings after a great team victory over the Denver Nuggets. 

Terrence Ross crowned Faried, I'll find the gif later today but oh my...


----------



## Porn Player




----------



## ozzzymandius

Soooo .... Unfortunately missed the last couple games. Great performance from Demar but in a loosing effort it just sucks. Especially when you're playing catch up because no one did the job upfront from the get go. Still, a great performance. 

In this game... So far I like what's going on early with JV. Already established our ability in the paint. Need to do that more often and keep going back to him. He's got some good moves and enough range to pull the defender out from under the basket. Then he switches it up. Perfect!!

Also good to see so many players on our team that can hit the mid-range jumper. Remember back two and three years ago when it looked like our guys were being paid off NOT to hit shot? That was god awful. 

And the last thing I was looking for was to see what happens after the time out. Guess what ... so far we still suck. No set play. Casey still learning. Going to needs those plays come playoff time Casey. Gotta do some studying Mr. Casey. 

Still .... A good first half ;-)


----------



## Porn Player

Nice bounce back win against the Jazz. Fingers crossed the Lowry injury is nothing major. 

That block on Vasquez was hilarious, what was he thinking trying a floater from 8feet out with a 7footer infront of him?

I've just moved house, so internet access is a little difficult for me at the moment, so I apologise if I miss any big news going down.


----------



## RollWithEm

Lead over Brooklyn has swelled to 4 with the Nets' 3-game losing streak. The race for the Atlantic title might just come down to the wire this season.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Awful, awful start. Raptors totally sluggish, not getting into the paint, terrible shots, Casey totally exposed as unable to bring the team together, no necessary time outs being called. Totally unprepared. Switching to watch the news.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Clippers owned us again tonight .... But I decided to stick around after the first half and what an interesting turn in the third. I've never seen this tactic before. Apparently rarely, used but what a laugher!!! Caused it worked!! Hahahaaaa end of the third and we're down by 9 instead of 23!?!?!!! Hystercial. I'll give Casey credit for this one. hahahaaaa


----------



## ozzzymandius

Lowry with five mid quarter. Will there be a Buycks sighting tonight???!?? Woaaaaa.


----------



## Porn Player

Clippers just punish us. They're like the team we want to be, with better players and a better coach. 

They're the target we should try to emulate over the next couple of seasons.

Oh and I have internet set up in the new house.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Just tuned into the last 40 seconds of the fourth and what do I see.... Derozan off his foot yet again for a turnover and almost cost us the game right there. Wow. That guy has some HUGE feet ;-) !!


----------



## Porn Player

ozzzymandius said:


> Just tuned into the last 40 seconds of the fourth and what do I see.... Derozan off his foot yet again for a turnover and almost cost us the game right there. Wow. That guy has some HUGE feet ;-) !!


:laugh:

Glad to see us get the win. Davis is a monster in the middle.


----------



## RollWithEm

Porn Player said:


> Oh and I have internet set up in the new house.


----------



## Pyrex

I hope Raps keep Lowry and somehow trade Derozen...I just think Lowry's game is awesome and he plays with a chip on his shoulder everyday.

I watched the Raps game last night and i swear I saw derozen chuck up 3 straight airballs (one of them was blocked)...He tries to hard to be the guy.


----------



## Porn Player

Pyrex said:


> I hope Raps keep Lowry and somehow trade Derozen...I just think Lowry's game is awesome and he plays with a chip on his shoulder everyday.
> 
> I watched the Raps game last night and i swear I saw derozen chuck up 3 straight airballs (one of them was blocked)...He tries to hard to be the guy.


DeRozan is a streaky player, one minute he looks as good as Kobe (seriously) the next he looks like Gerald Green. 

As for Lowry, looks like the Knicks made another move for him but they've been rebuffed by the Raptors who are looking to make the Playoffs and win the division.


----------



## R-Star

Porn Player said:


> DeRozan is a streaky player, one minute he *looks as good as Kobe (seriously)* the next he looks like Gerald Green.
> 
> As for Lowry, looks like the Knicks made another move for him but they've been rebuffed by the Raptors who are looking to make the Playoffs and win the division.


Don't say that outside of this forum if you don't want to see people freak out on you.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Crazy good defense from these Hawks. Really making things tough for us in the inside. But here in the third we're finally getting in there. Derozan now hitting his shots. JV is in an ugly scoring funk, but if course contributing everywhere else. Surprising to see us shutting down Korver .... or rather just keepin him quiet. 

Good looking game after clumsy start on both sides.


----------



## Porn Player

28-24 before the All-Star break. 

How is everybody feeling about the first half of the season?


----------



## -James-

Well coming into the season I thought the Raptors had an excellent chance of finishing 6th. This really was the most talented team we've had in a long time. The beginning of the season was really frustrating and the incessant talk about about tanking made me think about quitting the internet and television. After the Rudy trade I really thought a Lowry trade was forthcoming and we were actually going to mail it in, but we know what's happened since. I don't think anyone could really say they saw this coming. 

The Raptors have been excellent - just a really pleasant surprise. Lowry has probably been the best point guard in the east the season (maybe John Wall). And I cannot believe how wrong I was about DeRozan. I was really happy when he was drafted but 2-3 years in his jump shot was so broken that I had doubts he'd ever be even an average 2. I really thought he was awful. But I've been happily eating crow since last season.


----------



## RollWithEm

As a change of pace, the Lowry/Vasquez/Salmons/Novak/Patterson line-up has some amazing offensive potential. They set up a play out of a timeout at the end of the first half to get Lowry a lay-up on some flex action that looked impossible to stop.


----------



## RollWithEm

The biggest difference between these teams tonight was decision making at the point of attack. The Raptors primarily put the ball in the hands of Greivis, Lowry, Salmons, and DeRozan. The Wizards rely on Wall, Beal, Temple, and Ariza to bear that burden. The Raptors' foursome simply made better decisions consistently than that Wizards group. Temple and Ariza, in particular, look horribly lost with the ball in theirs hands. It's like they don't even understand the offense at times.


----------



## Knick Killer

Porn Player said:


> 28-24 before the All-Star break.
> 
> How is everybody feeling about the first half of the season?


It's been a very interesting season. After the Rudy Gay trade I was hoping we would ship Lowry out next and book our ticket to the lottery. But those guys from Sacramento have been an awesome addition, Lowry has been stellar, and the improvement in Derozan's game has been great to see. This team is still a long way from being a huge threat, but I am really looking forward to finally watching some playoff Raptors basketball. The atmosphere at the ACC was incredible the year we played the Nets in the first round and I can't wait to see that again.


----------



## Porn Player

Knick Killer said:


> It's been a very interesting season. After the Rudy Gay trade I was hoping we would ship Lowry out next and book our ticket to the lottery. But those guys from Sacramento have been an awesome addition, Lowry has been stellar, and the improvement in Derozan's game has been great to see. This team is still a long way from being a huge threat, but I am really looking forward to finally watching some playoff Raptors basketball. The atmosphere at the ACC was incredible the year we played the Nets in the first round and I can't wait to see that again.


It almost feels like two seasons for the price of one this year. I was incredibly frustrated watching the Gay led team, and now I'm incredibly in awe how his removal has allowed Lowry and DeRozan to step into the leading roles they have assumed. 

This team wins the games that it is meant too. Last night, we put an easy W in over the Washington Wizards, who on paper, are very similar to us - they just aren't as polished. The sensible basketball with all round good decision making is refreshing. 

I think Ujiri has brought in a 'winning' mentality and that has indirectly led to what we are witnessing today. 

29-24, leaves me to ask the question... do we reach 50 wins for the first time in franchise history?


----------



## ozzzymandius

Porn Player said:


> It almost feels like two seasons for the price of one this year...... I think Ujiri has brought in a 'winning' mentality and that has indirectly led to what we are witnessing today.
> 
> 29-24, leaves me to ask the question... do we reach 50 wins for the first time in franchise history?


Two for the price of one!!! Now that's priceless!!! Hahahaa I wonder what Colangelo would say to all this? Incredible turnaround in less than a year and now talking 50 game win season!! He'd be rolling in his grave if he was dead. Ujiri is going to win exec of the year again. Hands down. I don't think we'll hit 50 though (we'd have to go what 21 out of 29?) .. Nonetheless great season and playoffs are going to send this city into insanity-ville !!!!  

What a feeling to be winners for a change


----------



## Knick Killer

Colangelo is probably running around telling everyone that he's the reason why Toronto is a playoff team this year and that he shouldn't of been fired.


----------



## ozzzymandius

In that case I should be working for BC. With that level of delusion if get away with everything !! Hahaaa

Raps are in a real chop fest. Good training for the playoffs. They can learn from this as we're going to see all kinds of ugly. Of course we also need to get the 'W' !!

Hang on kids. The ride on this game is just beginning. Lowry with four fouls, will there be a Buycks sighting tonight ???


----------



## ozzzymandius

Still down, but Derozan finally attacking the basket instead of complaining. And guess what!?!? He gets the call! Necessary lessons for all


----------



## Porn Player

Lowry should be taking that final shot. 

Really interesting game that should have been a wake up call for the playoffs. 

Only KLow and DD in double figures scoring is a worry.


----------



## RollWithEm

RollWithEm said:


> The biggest difference between these teams tonight was decision making at the point of attack. The Raptors primarily put the ball in the hands of Greivis, Lowry, Salmons, and DeRozan. The Wizards rely on Wall, Beal, Temple, and Ariza to bear that burden. The Raptors' foursome simply made better decisions consistently than that Wizards group. Temple and Ariza, in particular, look horribly lost with the ball in theirs hands. It's like they don't even understand the offense at times.


Wait did an NBA team just make a smart move? The Wizards' biggest problem is decision making and they get Andre Miller??? Nicely done Washington!


----------



## Porn Player

30 wins in February. Only the second time in franchise history we have accomplished that.

Ross and Jonas really played like grown ups tonight.


----------



## Porn Player

31-25.

Kyle Lowry went HAM in the 3rd quarter, really separating the two teams. 

Amir has his ankle kicked by Oladipo, let's hope he never re-sprained it completely, he was actually playing better than he has been for a while.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Shoot! I missed it all again. Business trip. But I read up on it. I hope he isn't down for too long (if at all). Funny thing us we actually have some depth where we can manage for a few games if he needed some time. First time in years we've been in such a position. 

I saw the new guy got some playing time over Buycks. What did be look like?


----------



## Porn Player

ozzzymandius said:


> Shoot! I missed it all again. Business trip. But I read up on it. I hope he isn't down for too long (if at all). Funny thing us we actually have some depth where we can manage for a few games if he needed some time. First time in years we've been in such a position.
> 
> I saw the new guy got some playing time over Buycks. What did be look like?


He looked good - he was calm and played within himself, will be a nice counterbalance to nights when Vasquez is overly excited.

Great game last night against the Cavaliers. DeRozan was a phenom, just true all-star level type game from him.


----------



## Knick Killer

Double OT thriller against the Wiz right now. Vasquez has been atrocious in these overtimes.


----------



## Knick Killer

Marcin Gortat is tearing Jonas up tonight.


----------



## Knick Killer

Triple OT!


----------



## ozzzymandius

What a crazzzy ass game!! We shoulda won that long before going to triple OT :-( 
But there are some takeaways. Casey still can't get the squad to execute after the timeouts. This'll kill us in the playoffs. Vasquez can ball when he plays within himself. Great job by Derozan but he needs to figure out when not to pass and when to attack. Casey's super tight rotation costs us when bench players actually need to perform over long stretches (Fields?!?!... did he even look remotely ready to play??). 

And. Most of all... This team is mud withou Lowry!! We were in it up until he fouled out and game was on the line with Vasquez, Demar and the fillers. If we weren't sure what to do with Lowry before, we certainly know now!!!


----------



## Porn Player

It's almost like Kyle Lowry doesn't want to become the man when he has the chance. 

Terrence Ross going down was a major loss for us, he's the difference maker.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Steph Curry ... I gotta say .... I love seeing this kid play. He's just soo good to watch and cheer for. That said I liked his dad's play better.. .cause at least he was playing for us.

Fields getting the start for Ross. Good job by him so far, knocking down some good shots and helping on the defense. This is what I was saying a few days back, we have to expand the playing time of the bench players. Understood that Fields may only be just getting better enough to play (injuries).
JV getting some good touches and early points too. Very nice to see him getting the ball down under and putting it to Bogut. 
Sweet game ... our boys started the game the right way for a change too....
First qtr just concluded.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Full on effort!! Start to Finish. Well done


----------



## Porn Player

DeRozan. Just killing it.


----------



## Mr_B

Demar in a zone with his mid range J right now if you notice everytime it falls its all net the ball not touching the rim at all very pretty to watch , I also like how hes using the screens to free himself up that drove G.S crazy all game


----------



## Porn Player

That was a big win over Sacremento after 5 days off court. Terrence Ross continues to be an absolute danger from long range, 18 points purely off the long ball. 

I'd love to see a game where Jonas puts up 15 shots, just to see how he reacts.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Great, great win!! Total control from start to finish! 
Our guys are having an amazing second season. 
Quicks..
Props to Lowry for his fifth career triple double!!
Novak finally getting major minutes. And he delivered bigtime!
Nice to see an expansion in the rotation. 
Buycks called back from DLeague after great ten day showing
Amir, Derozan, JV, Ross, etc.. all with solid efforts. 

Total effort again. Still too many turnovers though. Really have to solve that issue.


----------



## Porn Player

The best thing to see, is that after the ASG we haven't lost any of our momentum. 

Kyle Lowry was just superhuman last night. Our 3 point shooting, led by Ross and Novak is an absolute dagger for opponents to deal with.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Feels sooooo good for a change!!! 
I heard this is our best performance year (win/loss) since the last year CB4 was with us!

Stellar, just stellar !!


----------



## Basel

Granted, I haven't watched many Raptors games this season but because I have Jonas on my fantasy team, I try to keep tabs on him. Is it just me or were you guys expecting better from him this year?


----------



## Porn Player

That was a big loss to Brooklyn last night.


----------



## Mr_B

Basel said:


> Granted, I haven't watched many Raptors games this season but because I have Jonas on my fantasy team, I try to keep tabs on him. Is it just me or were you guys expecting better from him this year?


To me hes right where he should be the only knock on him is hes indicative at times on offense has no idea weather he wants to shoot or pass when he gets the ball. I like to see him add a post move or two in the off season as well hes kinda limited in that area


----------



## Porn Player




----------



## Porn Player

Not sure if Jonas Valanciunas or Tim Duncan...


----------



## RollWithEm

Porn Player said:


>


Best PG in the East? He might be right now.


----------



## Porn Player

RollWithEm said:


> Best PG in the East? He might be right now.


I think it is without question. He's a triple double threat every night he steps onto the court. 

Wall is his only competition, and I haven't watched much from the Wizards this year, but Lowry is just beasting.


----------



## RollWithEm

Porn Player said:


> Not sure if Jonas Valanciunas or Tim Duncan...
> 
> Jonas Valanciunas 23 points vs Grizzlies - Full Highlights (2014.03.14) - YouTube


JVal always does play well against guys like Zach who can't get off the floor. It still seems like he really struggles against the more athletic bigs, though. If the playoffs started today, he would be matched up with Gortat. Jonas could very well have a field day in that series. 20/10 would not surprise me from him if that turns out to be the round one match-up.


----------



## RollWithEm

Porn Player said:


> Wall is his only competition


Being that Rondo is on cruise control.


----------



## Porn Player

RollWithEm said:


> Being that Rondo is on cruise control.


I didn't even think about him. It's amazing what being on a losing franchise does for your reputation.


----------



## RollWithEm

Porn Player said:


> I didn't even think about him. It's amazing what being on a losing franchise does for your reputation.


Being on a losing team and being hurt for most of the year will definitely have that effect.


----------



## Porn Player

Tough loss against the Suns.

23 total rebounds for the team is ludicrous. The Suns destroyed us in transition, our defensive effort was abysmal. We'd nearly give up 100 points before we even started the 4th. 

The refs had a couple of clankers at pivotal moments too, supposedly a knee to the head is no longer a foul in the NBA.


----------



## scdn

Yeah you're due for a clunker every once in a while. We came back to within 2-4 points a couple times but they would weather it and the lead would balloon to 7-12 again.

Hopefully our defense intensity rebounds next game.


----------



## RollWithEm

Porn Player said:


> The Suns destroyed us in transition


That was the key to the game. The Suns established their pace and then controlled the flow the whole game by always running.


----------



## Porn Player

That was a much needed win against the Pelicans. I was delighted to see Davis sat on the bench. 

DeRozan put in a good game and Tyler Hansbrough did well replacing JV in the starting line up.


----------



## Knick Killer

Destroyed the Pelicans on offensive rebounds. That's one thing Tyler Hansbrough gives you whenever he's on the floor.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Excellent well played game from start to finish. 
But how do you miss TWO free throws!! Both of them?!?! At that stage of the game?!?

But then again how does Mr.Ridiculous (aka KD) hit that last shot from no-man's land! What the heck was that?! Wow! That's where you just have to hand the man serious credit!

We really miss Patterson. Could have used his defensive ability through he game. 
And when will Bykes ever get some time? He's too good for the D-League and fourth in the rotation for PG .... so basically never :'-( :'-(


----------



## Porn Player

Salmons. Boooooooo.


----------



## RollWithEm

Amir's defense against the Thunder was amazing all night. I'm really impressed with the way his timing and defensive footwork have improved as his career has gone on. That guy is a big time player in this league. Very under-rated two-way player.


----------



## Porn Player

Kyle Lowry is something else. Him and DeMar only seem to play 4th quarters. Ha.


----------



## RollWithEm

That Raptors win this afternoon was really big for the Knicks. If New York can get past Cleveland tonight, they are still in this thing.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Like the cat playing with a mice! I actually felt bad for ATL in that fourth quarter. How many times over the last two or three years have we been 'that team' on the other side of the court? Everythings going well all the way to the habitual fourth quarter collapse.

Man it feels good to have turned that corner. 

It really looks like Salmons has hit a wall though. And with the team doing well enough with only a little contribution from him I guess that makes it easier to not bring him back this summer.


----------



## AllRim

ozzzymandius said:


> Like the cat playing with a mice! I actually felt bad for ATL in that fourth quarter. *How many times over the last two or three years have we been 'that team' *on the other side of the court? Everythings going well all the way to the habitual fourth quarter collapse.
> 
> Man it feels good to have turned that corner.
> 
> It really looks like Salmons has hit a wall though. And with the team doing well enough with only a little contribution from him I guess that makes it easier to not bring him back this summer.


We were that team less than a week ago........up 8 with less than 50 seconds


----------



## ozzzymandius

Doohhh!! Ohhh man, I forgot all about that game already. Wow! Shows how much faith I've got in the team this year. Because although it was a loss, at least we were tough, played hard and it was anybody's game all the way to the last 20 seconds.

Not much in moral victories, but if you've got to lose, that's the way to do it. Especially against a team like the Thunder.

Tonight's game should be grand too ... Need this win for Pride's sake.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Serves them right!! Such sloppy, lazy ass playing shouldn't always be rewarded with comeback wins. Shoddy, shoddy job.


----------



## AllRim

Whyyyyyyy do we always seem to turn it over with the game on the line. This team makes me soooo angry. We NEED 2 Pat back ASAP


----------



## AllRim

In what world do you go the GV instead of Lowry?


----------



## AllRim

Oh ya we just lost to the Kyrie-less Cavs


----------



## wallypwd

CAN THE RAPTORS GET THRU ATLEAST 2 ROUNDS AND THEN GO ON IN PLAYOFFS---or is this just a regular season gone """""UPHILL"?????:yesyesyes::nono:


----------



## ozzzymandius

I say we make it through the first round for sure. After that a tight race in the second round, but I'm not sure how that one will play out. But I can't wait to see it though!!


----------



## Porn Player

Tonights the night we clinch our first playoff berth in 5 years. 

I hope we put in a really strong run to finish this season, we have the franchise W/L record to aim for, and we need to ride into the playoffs firing on all cylinders. 

If I see Casey try and get cute and pull starters to rest them, I will flip my shit.


----------



## Porn Player




----------



## RollWithEm

How do the Raptors have the tiebreaker over the Bulls?


----------



## ozzzymandius

Not sure how we got the tiebreaker either ?? But one thing's for sure ... Next week is going to be a great eye-opener for everyone!! Back to back games against the Magic and then the Heat!! Followed by a game against Rockets and the Pacers!! All on the ROAD! 
Casey won't be resting anybody ... It's going to be all hands on deck for sure. And the best part is the Raps will be coming out of the gates hot every night!! Guaranteed. They always play better and tighter against the better teams they're afraid of. 

Hold on kids, it's gonna be a little rough! ;-)


----------



## ozzzymandius

PLAYOFFS BABY!!!
PLAYOFFS!!


----------



## Porn Player

We need HCA going into the Playoffs, and a win tonight would be a huge statement of intent.


----------



## ozzzymandius

I'd love the win. But I'm really happy with the compete level we've got going so far. No backing down, no quarter, no give!! Luvin it!!


----------



## Porn Player

I hope we don't play the Heat in the Playoffs. LeBron is an actual Raptor killer.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Wicked game and WIN last night!! What an effort from DD, JV, PP!!, Vasquez ... and the rest of the boys .. WOW. Especially without Lowry and Amir. Soooo BIG because they overcame the mental downer they woulda had just six months ago. They still stayed the path, executed on the game plan and delivered. Very impressive! 

I expected a lot more out of the Rockets though. With their record, Lin and Harden both healthy and on the floor?? I almost don't get it. What happened to them?? Remember what Lin did to us almost all by himself two years ago when he was at the ACC.. Yikes that was ugly. With our Asian community on-hand ... you didn't even know who the home team was when he scored!

Ohh well ... either way I'm stunned and exuberant with the win. Next up is our favorite Pacers ;-) .... well "favorites" in comparison to the Heat anyways ... heheheee !!


----------



## Porn Player

This season has been the best I can remember since Vince and Davis ruled the Canadian maplewood. 

I'm really bought into the team and can't wait to see us get to the postseason.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Amen to that brother!!

Amen!!


----------



## RollWithEm

Porn Player said:


> I hope we don't play the Heat in the Playoffs. LeBron is an actual Raptor killer.


You will definitely see him if the Raps make the ECF.


----------



## Porn Player

RollWithEm said:


> You will definitely see him if the Raps make the ECF.


We make the ECF then we've had a season the fans will likely never forget.


----------



## RollWithEm

Porn Player said:


> We make the ECF then we've had a season the fans will likely never forget.


No doubt!


----------



## Porn Player

We beat the Pacers, without Lowry and Johnson. Next up...


----------



## R-Star

Hey. 

Hey **** you guys.


----------



## Porn Player

R-Star said:


> Hey.
> 
> Hey **** you guys.


I really hope we meet you and not Miami in the Playoffs.


----------



## R-Star

Already counting on the second round after not even making the playoff for like 42 years?

That's cute.


----------



## Porn Player

R-Star said:


> Already counting on the second round after not even making the playoff for like 42 years?
> 
> That's cute.


I'm not counting on anything and will be fully engrossed in the 1st round. 

If we win, I would definitely prefer the match up with you guys rather than the Heat. We'll lose either way, but I can't take LeBron killing us in 4.


----------



## ozzzymandius

I'm not so sure about losing in that first round anymore.... I didn't even recognize our team last night!! No fear, no doubt, no concern at all!! Just the cold hard business to be done!!
Best season ever is just three games away. I'm stunned!

The Heat have our number but until we see them every other Eastern team is fair game!! 

We'll take Indiana to 6 or 7 games! Hold on brothers this is gonna be "epic" ...


----------



## Porn Player

Chalk up another W. Tougher game than expected against the Bucks, but it does mean we'll end the season with at least a .500% record on the road, a franchise first! 

Jonas is really starting to play well to end the year, and he's getting the chance to impact in the clutch and he's delivered in our last two wins with very important buckets.


----------



## Porn Player

5 games left, let's see what we can achieve from the following;

-50 wins
-or best regular season win total (48+)
-3rd seed
-Atlantic division title


----------



## ozzzymandius

I'll take them all please and thanks !!! 
Hahahaaaaa ...


----------



## Porn Player

Big game for Wizards/Charlotte on Wednesday, really hoping that Washington picks up the W. 

We likely face the winner in Round 1.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Let's go Wiz!! Cause they're my preference too!


----------



## RollWithEm

Porn Player said:


> Big game for Wizards/Charlotte on Wednesday, really hoping that Washington picks up the W.
> 
> We likely face the winner in Round 1.


Charlotte's defense makes them a harder team to beat. Wizards are the easier out for Toronto.


----------



## seifer0406

I like our chances against any bottom seed right now.


----------



## Porn Player

Brooklyn beating Miami last night means we can't ease up on our quest for the Atlantic Division title. 

Tonight is a huge night of games for us.


----------



## RollWithEm

The Nets and Raptors both have easy match-ups tonight, but Brooklyn in on the second half of a back-to-back on the road. Chicago is @minny. Somewhat interesting offense vs. defense battle, there.


----------



## Porn Player

Charlotte won in OT. We're 0-3 against them this year. 

We did our job and Brooklyn lost, one step close to the Atlantic crown.

Jonas with a career high 26 points and 12 rebounds last night. The alcohol must have given him confidence.


----------



## Porn Player




----------



## Porn Player




----------



## ozzzymandius

Big Big game tonight!!
Let's see what JV can do and another prep game for Lowey to get back into the groove. Eastern title on the table, franchise record etc... Most importantly gotta get some space between us and Chicago....


----------



## Porn Player

ozzzymandius said:


> Big Big game tonight!!
> Let's see what JV can do and another prep game for Lowey to get back into the groove. Eastern title on the table, franchise record etc... Most importantly gotta get some space between us and Chicago....


JV was a beast on the boards, 21 grabbed with 8 on the offensive end. 

No Amir really showed our defensive weakness without him, let's hope he gets himself in order for the playoffs. 

I expected the loss last night, the Knicks were playing for their season. We weren't. 

That said, the Atlanta Hawks did us a favour and put a beating on BKN which means we'll be adding to these below with a new ... 

Atlantic Division Champions 2013/14


----------



## ozzzymandius

JV has been fantastic over the last two games. DUI as heinous as it is must be doing something for his psyche. Nonetheless... perfect timing for his coming of age. I hope he keeps it up in the playoffs and we keep using him in the low post. In the past we used him for half of the first quarter and then ignored him for the rest of the game. Funny. Maybe it was the team trying to give him extra 'redemption' touches as a result of the DUI that has led to this!!! Hmmmm food for thought.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Also ... As excited as I am for where we are now, what's even more exciting is what we'll have going into next season!! An amazing core, a proven defensive mindset that's finally been adopted by everyone, playoff experience, a better start than 9-14(?), a bench and role players that are worth something, a coach that has players who trust and believe in him and a respect from the league (other coaches, teams, players and officials to give us the calls). 

Sooo taking all that into account next year is going to be even bigger than this year!!
And we're not even done with this year yet!!!


----------



## scdn

We have to get Lowry re-signed. And extend Patterson.


----------



## ozzzymandius

I think Lowry should be easy because everyone wants him here (Lowry himself, Ujiri, Casey, MLSE-Liewiki and the fan base). So I think his value is not only there but evident and proven enough that Ujiri won't have an issue extending him top dollar. And I also think he's really happy here so he'll take it. 
Same thing goes for Patterson. We're looking at two guys playing the best ball of their careers, on a team that's winning and for a city and organization that wants and supports them. 

Winning fixes everything!!


----------



## scdn

Knicks beat the Bulls. Gives us a chance still at the 3 seed.


----------



## ozzzymandius

Yes indeed, the Bulls have lost!! With that and our good work in Detroit we're back to third in the east and now looking at talking on the Wiz. As long as we win our last two games ... and even if the Bulls win theirs we're locked into third!...

Soooo now .. say we get the Wiz in round 1 and we beat them and the other teams win as they should ... the remaining four would be;
1. Indiana
2. Miami
3. Raps
4. Bulls or Nets

Wouldn't that mean we go up against the Heat in round 2 ??


----------



## Basel

Correct. If you stay in 3rd, you'll face Miami in the second round (assuming you both win).


----------



## Porn Player

That game was huge. I stopped watching at the half, any time you can drop 42 points on the opposition in the 1st Q, you have to bank that when you want to win, you will. 

Watching the highlights, it looks like Drummond ate Jonas for breakfast on a couple of plays. 

Really big night for us with Chi-Town losing. 

We're facing Milwaukee tonight, then it's the final game of the regular season against NY later in the week. Let's hope we can secure them both for 49 wins.


----------



## Porn Player




----------



## ozzzymandius

We'll there it is !!!! Franchise record and a complete end-to-end win tonight!
Fantastic season all around. The only caveat, we won't hit the 50 wins in a season mark this year. Dang! Sooo we'll just have to hit that level next year ;-)

We started the march at 6-12 when we traded Gay and then went 42-21 to this point with one game still left to play. WOW! Unbelievable turnaround and the best season ever!

A warm and heart felt Thank You to our Atlantic Division Champs! A super, job well done. 

One more game to Playoffs baby! One more game!


----------



## Jamel Irief

Holy shit at this being your 19th season and still no 50 win seasons!


----------



## Knick Killer

This team has the potential to make noise in the playoffs. Can't wait to see the ACC host some playoff basketball, it's been too long.


----------



## Porn Player

Jamel Irief said:


> Holy shit at this being your 19th season and still no 50 win seasons!


Shock. The Lakers fan wants to talk about history.


----------



## Porn Player

A list of accomplishments from our Atlantic Division Champions 2013/14... 



> +500 on the road for the first time in franchise history
> 
> Best road record in the eastern conference
> 
> Most road wins in franchise history (22-18)
> 
> +500 against the west overall (16-14) and best record against the west in franchise history
> 
> +500 against the west on the road (8-7) best record against the west in franchise history
> 
> Swept 6 western conference teams for the first time in franchise history
> 
> Swept the 76ers and Bucks for the 1st time in franchise history
> 
> Won at Denver for the first time since 2002 snapping a 12 year losing streak
> 
> Won in Boston for the first time in 6 years, snapping a 11 game losing streak
> 
> Won against the Lakers at Staples center since 1999-2000 season
> 
> Only team in the east and 1 of 4 in top 10 Off and Def effiency (Spurs, Clips & OKC are the other 3)
> 
> Lowry made the most 3PT in a season of any Raptor in franchise history surpassing Mo Pete
> 
> Lowry is only the 4th Raptor in franchise history to finish with a PER above 20
> 
> DeMar shot the most FT in a season in franchise history surpassing Chris Bosh
> 
> DeMar had 17 30pt games this season surpassing Bosh's record
> 
> Terrance Ross tied the record for most points ever scored by a Raptor (51).
> 
> Best point differential in franchise history (+3.23/game) previous high was 2.90 in 07
> 
> The current starting lineup has won 29 games, the most in franchise history
> 
> Raptors record a franchise # of wins at 48 (might be 49, let's hope!)
> 
> The best 4th quarter team in the league and the best 4th quarter team in franchise history
> 
> Reached 26 wins at home, only the 4th time accomplished in franchise history
> 
> Reaching the post season for the first time in 6 years
> 
> Best defensive team in franchise history
> 
> Only team in the league that has 2 sophomores starting on a playoff team
> 
> Atlantic division title for only the 2nd time in franchise history
> 
> Making the playoffs for the 6th time in franchise history, snapping the 3rd largest drought of any team
> 
> Secured homecourt advantage in round 1 for only the second time in franchise history


----------



## ozzzymandius

I was proud and happy before... But now I'm just stunned!!
I had forgotten all about half of those stats. T.Ross with 51 points! Smashing game for him!! ;-)


----------



## scdn

Easily the best team in franchise history. Did not expect it going into the season.

Hopefully they go further than Vince and the gang.

Also shoes sometimes you need some patience and stability.

People were questioning Casey as a coach. DeMar's ability to be a top dog. 

Performance and development is not linnear. Too many variables year-to-year.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Porn Player said:


> Shock. The Lakers fan wants to talk about history.


Except I didn't bring it up. You guys have to own the record!


----------



## Porn Player

Raptors vs Nets. 

Playoffs start Saturday @ 12:30pm. 

Series thread to be created later.


----------



## Porn Player

This means we select 20th. I have good faith that Masai will find a way to draft a serviceable player, especially in a draft as stacked as this one. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/457228559212224512


----------



## 29380

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/463445159116820480


----------



## RollWithEm

Congrats to Dwane Casey. He's earned it.


----------



## ozzzymandius

I just posted link to this http://www.tsn.ca/story/?id=451340
but it looks like I was late to the party.


----------



## Porn Player

Crazy that he is just turning 22...


----------



## RollWithEm

Porn Player said:


> Crazy that he is just turning 22...


He's about 4 seasons away from entering his prime. Hopefully his development never plateaus (or falls off) before then.


----------



## Porn Player

JV got married.


----------



## scdn

Superfan at the wedding?


----------



## Porn Player

scdn said:


> Superfan at the wedding?


Yes. Seems to be the only "Raptor" presence.


----------

